# The Great Sidekick Showdown! Nominate Here



## DonTadow (Aug 13, 2005)

General - The Great Sidekick Showdown 
With Gomez's showdown over with laying the Joker triumphant and the hero thread cooking up, it might be a good time to see whose the best sidekick in media as well.  

Here are the rules.

- You will nominate a sidekick that _"consistently_" helped out any hero or villian!.
- Please post their name, a short bio, and a picture(s). 
- I also would like a one sentence pitch next to the name (I noticed in the villian thread sometimes even the title meant nothing to me.  
- Individual beings only; no groups. 
- You may nominate up to 4 sidekicks (Monday Update) .
- The sidekick can be from any media source: books, movies, radio, television, and movies.
- No real life sidekicks. (so no you can not pick reveal) 
- When you nomiate a sidekick please post what number he/she/it is.
- Once we have 128 sidekick then the nomination period will close.
- From these 128 sidekick we will start a head to head voting brackets to reduce the hero pool to 64 and then to 32, etc. until we have the final Ultimate Sidekick.
- As Dark Jetzer said with the sidekick post, I will be the moderator (although if Gomez or Dark Ketzer wishes, I'll add them as a moderator since this is based on his idea) and will rule on any questions or problems that crop up during the game.
- Vader and Sardior are excluded from nominations 

Feel free to post any questions you have here.

I will post the first sidekick to "kick" things off!!!

1. Robin: Tim Drake (Batman) --- The only Robin to best breakaway from the Batman shadow and show his individualism
2. Gabrielle (Xena) --- sidekick to Xena
3. Moonglum of Elwher- companion to Elric of Melnibone for the greater part of the albino's adventures
4. Daigoro- he infant son of Itto Ogami, after the murrder of his mother he choose to follow the Dark Road of Meifudo with his father and together they became known and feared as the Lone Wolf and Cub
5. Alexander "Xander" LaVelle Harris (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) - Sidekick to Buffy Summers he used his wit more than his brawn to become a valuable part of the scoobies.
6. Jack Burton- (Big Trouble in LIttle China) -
7. Jar Jar Binks- (Star Wars) - Kids love him
8. The Luggage (from Discworld)
9. Kid Flash I: Wally West (The Flash)- Young Wally West helped his uncle Barry Allen, the Flash, save the world many times over.
10. Loiosh (Familiar to Vlad Taltos, in Steven Brust's Dragaera)- Because every hero can use a wisecracking flying reptile with a poisonous bite...
11. Subotai (Conan the Barbarian)
12. Chewbacca (Star Wars)
13. Rick Jones (Sidekick to Hulk and Captain America)- Rick is responsible for the creation of the Hulk and the formation of the Avengers, and has been sidekick to both the Hulk and Captain America.
14. Cassandra Cain - (Batgirl #2)- Cassandra was raised (by the hitman David Cain) to be a perfect killer, to read people's movements as if they were spoken words.
15. Gimli- (Lord of the Rings)
16. Ron Weasley (Harry Potter) - Ron has risen above every obstacle in his path to become a true friend to Harry Potter, and a valuable ally in the fight against the forces of evil (or the opposing Quidditch team).
17. Sallah (Indian Jones) - A longtime friend of Indiana Jones, Sallah lives in Egypt with his family.
18. Arthur (The Tick) -
19. Kimishima Kunihiko (from the anime series s-CRY-ed) - An ordinary man in a world of people with strange powers, he's often relegated to the role of "getaway driver"
20. Nodwick. (Nodwick) - Despite being the title character, Nodwick is the henchman for the adventuring party
10. Loiosh (Familiar to Vlad Taltos, in Steven Brust's Dragaera)- Because every hero can use a wisecracking flying reptile with a poisonous bite...
11. Subotai (Conan the Barbarian)
12. Chewbacca (Star Wars)
13. Rick Jones (Sidekick to Hulk and Captain America)- Rick is responsible for the creation of the Hulk and the formation of the Avengers, and has been sidekick to both the Hulk and Captain America.
14. Cassandra Cain - (Batgirl #2)- Cassandra was raised (by the hitman David Cain) to be a perfect killer, to read people's movements as if they were spoken words.
15. Gimli- (Lord of the Rings)
16. Ron Weasley (Harry Potter) - Ron has risen above every obstacle in his path to become a true friend to Harry Potter, and a valuable ally in the fight against the forces of evil (or the opposing Quidditch team).
17. Sallah (Indian Jones) - A longtime friend of Indiana Jones, Sallah lives in Egypt with his family.
18. Arthur (The Tick) -
19. Kimishima Kunihiko (from the anime series s-CRY-ed) - An ordinary man in a world of people with strange powers, he's often relegated to the role of "getaway driver"
20. Nodwick. (Nodwick) - Despite being the title character, Nodwick is the henchman for the adventuring party
21 Ron Stoppable (Kim Possible)- Kim Possible's best friend (boyfriend?) and sidekick.
22. Barney Fife (Andy Griffon)- In the small town of Mayberry, Barney is Andy Taylor's sidekick and deputy.
23. The Red Archer - (???) Another sidekick of Elric's
24. Kato (Green Hornet) - Kato basically fought everybody for the Green Hornet and drove him around.
25. Robin: Dick Grayson (Batman, DC Universe) - Batman's first sidekick came into his own under the dark knight.
26. Kaylee (Firefly) - Cheerful, energetic Kaylee (full name, Kaywinnit Lee Frye) is Serenity's ace mechanic, a tomboy who accepts anything the universe throws at her with a smile and a bounce.
27. Willow (Buffyverse)- First the computer geek whom figured everything out and then the powerful lesbian witch, Willow stood in the shadows for most seasons.
28. Harlene Quinzelle aka Harley Quinn (DC Universe)- The Joker's moll and frequent accomplice, Harley Quinn, is almost as unpredictable and deadly as her infamous boss.
29. Shego (from Kim Possible)- She's also a sarcastic, violent smart-mouth who enjoys being snide to Dr. Drakken and fighting Kim Possible.
30. Mushroom (Mt. Zogon) - Galeena's mushroom from Mt. Zogon.
31. Bupu the Gully Dwarf (Dragonlance) - Probably the smartest Gully Dwarf ever, Bupu fell in love with Raistlin Majere, okay, so she did SOME dumb things, because of a spell.
32. Minsc (Baldur's Gate) - This hulking warrior from Rashemen becomes involved in the Bhaalspawn saga, an incident that will forever change the Forgotten Realms.
33. Q (James Bond)- He is the head of Q branch, the fictional research and development division of the British Secret Service. 
34. Orko (He-Man)-"Orko" is an inept magician from the parallel dimensional world of Trolla.
35. Gir (Invader Zim)- GIR is essentially a psychotic, stupid robot slave belonging to Zim
36. Grima Wormtongue (LOTR)- As a intelligent and thoughtful individual he didn't really feel at home in society of barbarians that inhabited Rohan. 
37. Mr. Spock (Star Trek, The Original Series)- Spock is the son of the Vulcan ambassador Sarek and his human wife Amanda Grayson. 
38. R2-d2 (Star Wars) - R2-D2 was the droid sidekick to both the hero and the anti-hero of the Star Wars saga (okay, so he was a sidekick for Anakin, not Vader). He is the droid version of Nodwick.
39. The Luggage (from Pratchett Discworld). Who would not like to own such a handy piece of sapient pearwood?
40. Tonto (Lone Ranger) - Tonto was the sidekick of The Lone Ranger, the popular Western character created by George W. Trendle (in collaboration with others).
41. Penny (Inspector Gadget) - Inspector Gadget is her guardian and caretaker, though often she seems more suited to be his caretaker due to Gadget's clumsiness and general cluelessness.
42. Barry Gabrewski (Sidekicks)- arry becomes sick of getting picked on by the bigger guys, and decides to learn karate, in hopes of one day meeting the great Chuck Norris.
43. Sharona Fleming [Monk]- Sharona was a nurse hired by Adrian Monk's former boss to watch out for the OCD detective after he was let go from the police force.
44. Peter Pettigrew/Wormtail(Harry Potter)- Peter always took care to be sure that his friends are powerful people.
45. Jubilation Lee aka Jubilee (Marvel Universe) - The intrepid shadow of Wolverine, Jubilee nursed him back to health after he was crucified by the Reavers in the Australian Outback.
46  Shepherd Derrial Book (Firefly)-  Book's spiritual nature is a marked contrast to the grittier nature of the crew.
47. Dr. John H. Watson (Sherlock Holmes)- Watson is the sidekick to Sherlock Holmes; often serving as a sounding board for the legendary detective.
48.  Launchpad McQuack (Duck Tales)- Launchpad McQuack is a character created by the Walt Disney Company who first appeared as Scrooge McDuck's pilot on DuckTales.
49. Sango (InuYasha)- Sango is the tragic character of the show; her village of demon-slaying brethren was destroyed by the demon lord Naraku, and her brother turned against her.
50. Pirotess (Record of Lodoss War Anime)- This beautiful and deadly dark elf served Ashram, the Dark Warlord of Marmo, and despite fighting on the side of evil loved him.
51. Soi (Fushigi Yuugi Anime and Manga)- She was sold to be prostitute by her family, and later rescued by Nakago, who trained her to be the warrior of God Seryuu.
52. Jaws (James Bond) - This hulking, virtually indestructable professional killer repeatedly crossed paths with James Bond. 
53. Silent Bob (Kevin Smith Movies) - Silent Bob, is a chubby, bearded best friend to Jay, an oversexed, overdrugged, hyper, long-haired stoner/drug dealer.
54. Sancho Panza (Don Quixotio) - Don Quixote's faithful sidekick and squire, Sancho was a peasant who was very faithful to Don, but quite cowardly. 
55. Ford Prefect (Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy) - Arthur Dent's alien best friend and researcher for the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, Ford chose his name because he was in error about the dominant life form on Earth.
56. Tom Cullen (The Stand) - Tom is a simple guy from the country who is mentally challenged, but is the most loyal and steadfast character in The Stand.
57. Vir Cotto (Babylon 5) - Vir was initally assigned to Babylon 5 as an assistant to Ambassador Londo Mollari - another Centauri of noble descent.
58. David Corwin - Babylon 5 - David Corwin is a technician in Command and Control, or the Observation Dome, on Babylon 5. 
59. Wesley (Buffyverse) - Wesley began Angel as a mild-mannered geek and turned into knowledgable sidekick to angel by season's end.
60. Virgil - WWE - The Million Dollar Man's butler for much of his wrestling career, he helped in when many belts. 
61. Teal'c - Stargate - Member of SG1, has used his knowledge of other worlds and his raw power to be an assett to the team.
62. Leo - (Charmed) Magical Angel like being to the charmed ones, he is the one whom they often call on for guidance and healing when things are dire.
63. Drusilla (Buffyverse) - Sire to Spike and Spawn of Angel, she was devious and plotting as she played second fiddle to spike, angel and darla.
64. Ethel Mertz (I Love Lucy)- The first televised female sidekick- she often followed naively into Lucy's plans.
65. Hyatt - (Excel Saga) - The sidekick of Excel, she might have taken over the position were it not for her constant habit of dying. Luckly she seems to get back up again after effort of others to save her life
66. Elle Driver(Kill Bill movie) - This woman is beautiful and deadly psychopatic assasin, one of Bill's hot killers. Her sweet temperament cost her her eye. She hated the Bride and likely everyone else besides Bill.
67. Short Round (Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom)- ruer words were never spoken. Short Round was the sidekick to Indiana Jones, professor of archaeology, during his journey to the Temple of Doom.
68. Uni (D&D cartoon) - The unicorn the Bobby the barbarian befriended when some dumb kids got lost in the world of Dungeons and Dragons. 
69. Luigi (Mario videogames) - uigi Mario, brother and sidekick to the hero plumber Mario Mario. Luigi NEVER gets any respect, although he's just as talented as his brother...whenever he can overcome his fear.
70. Speedy I - Roy Harper (sidekick to Green Arrow)- While Speedy's most well-known moment is his lowest, he is the sidekick who exemplifies overcoming one's problems.
71. Donkey (Shrek universe)- An obnoxious, irritating, wisecracking, and annoying donkey- one of Shreks few friends and his truest friend.
72. Krumm (Ahhh... Real Monsters)- A smelly, rotund, and almost oblivious monster with two hands that he uses as eye stalks- he’s extremely loyal and one of Eckis’s two friends.
73. Dark Helmet (Spaceballs)- Lord of the Down Side of the Shwartz, supreme commander of the military of the Spaceball republic, henchman to President Scroob, and incompetent boob-Lone Star deflected Helmet’s Shwartz blast with a small shaving mirror and Helmet got zapped in the groin with his own powers.
74. IGOR! (Frankenstein)- Frankenstein's main handyman, digger of graves, finder of brains, puller of switches, flier of kites, without this hunchback's able assistance, Dr. Frankenstein and his Monster would be nobodies.
75. Owen Burnett/Puck (Disney's Gargoyles)- Owen Burnett is the mortal guise of Oberon's Puck, a disguise based on the aspect of the human Preston Vogel. 
76. Norman (from Mighty Max)- Norman is unwavering in his love and devotion to Max and even died for him when the team confronted Skullmaster.
77. KITT (Knight Rider)- Ok, KITT pushes the sidekick boundaries by being COOLER than David Hasselhoff's Michael Knight.
78. Wonder Girl I (Donna Troy)- she was Wonder Woman's sidekick, a Titan, and cool. 
79. Wonder Girl II (Cassie Sandsmark)- SThe most recent sidekick to Wonder Woman, founding member of Young Justice, and current Titan.
80. Conner Hawke: (DC Universe) The Green Arrow's sidekick, son and eventual successor.
81. Dr. Rodney McKay (Stargate) - Since Ford has ceased to be a main character, Rodney has taken over being Shepherd's lapdog.
82. Obelix (originally Obélix from Asterix) - a character, a sidekick with superhuman strength in the Asterix comic
83. Ebony White (40s Serial The Sprit) - a character from the comics series The Spirit, created by Will Eisner.
84. Muttley- (Hanna Barbara) - a dog, first appeared in Wacky Races in 1968, as the sidekick of a nasty but incompetent and horribly accident-prone villain named Dick Dastardly
85. Miles Prower (Sonic the Hedgehock) - a character in the Sonic the Hedgehog series of video games, comics, and TV shows released by Sega.
86. Battlecat/Cringer (He-Man)- Battlecat is normally known as Cringer, the cowardly, lazy, overeating feline companion of Prince Adam whom becomes battlecat when He-man changes.
87. Mini-mi (Austn Powers) - When Dr. Evil was cryogenically frozen, he was cloned just in case Dr. Evil didn't come back.
88. Bucky: Captain America's sidekick in WWII eventually was killed by Baron Zemo's remote controled plane.
89. Porky Pig (Looney Tunes) - Porky was often cast as a star, in the everyman role, and most notably as the sidekick to Daffy Duck.
90. Hamton J. Pig (Tiny Tunes) - Hamton is constantly being taken advantage of by his best friend, Plucky.
91. Mercy Graves (from Superman DC Universe) - A tough young woman with a checkered past, Mercy Graves serves as Lex Luthor's personal body guard and chauffeur.
92. The Black Cat: Felcia Hardy who for ashort time was Spidey's sidekick/love intrest.
93. Lockheed the dragon. Loyal companion to Kitty Pryde (Shadowcat of the X-men), he's saved her and her teammate's hide on more than one occasion.
94. Gennosuke the rhinocerous bountry hunter. Sometimes sidekick to Usagi Yojimbo, the rabbit ronin.
95- Birdboy- (Harvey Birdman: Attorney at Law)- Birdboy has similar powers to those of Birdman. He lacks the natural wings sported by his mentor, and uses mechanical ones instead.
96- Avenger- (Harvey Birdman: Attorney at Law) - Avenger is Birdman's loyal partner.
97- Snoopy (Peanuts) - Charile Brown's Lawyer pooch sidekick.
98- Odie (Garfield) - Garfield's lovable but cute sidekick. 
99- Starscreen (Transformers) Megatron's favorite henchment and sidekick whom usually is by his side (if not just to stab him in the back).
100- Captain Caveman Jr. - Cavey Jr is the son of prehistoric hero Captain Caveman.
101- Azrael- (SMurfs) Henchcat and sidekick to Gargamel
102- Scrappy DOO (Scooby Doo)- Occasional sidekick to the Scooby gang, he was always smarter and one step ahead of his uncle Scooby
103. Dynomutt, Dog Wonder ... Blue Falcon's bionic dog sidekick ...
104. Wiglaf, the only one of Beowulf's men who did not flee the dragon (Seamus Heaney translation).
105. Fallout Boy, sidekick to Radioactive Man
106. Milhouse van Houten, sidekick to Bart Simpson (seriously, do I need to post a bio for these last two?)
107. Adric- A brilliant mathematician from the planet Alzarius in E-Space, Adric accompanied the Doctor and Romana on many of their adventures in that parallel universe.
108. Rose Tyler- Rose Tyler is the newest companion to the latest regeneration of the Doctor. 
109. Captain Jack Harkness- One of the ninth Doctor's companions, Jack Harkness is also a time traveller (though not a Gallifreyan Time Lord)
110 Xander- (Buffy Universe) Buffy's powerless/magicless sidekick. 
111. Gun - (Buffy Verse) Sidekick and strongarm to Angel.  
112. Chloe- (Smallville) Smallville's high ace reporter whom knows clark's secret but sticks by him through his lies. 
113. Worf- (Star Trek Universe) Security cheif to both Sisko and PIcard, he never lost himself  while serving the Federation.
114. Romanadvoratrelundar "Romana" II- Romana joined her fellow Time Lord, the Doctor, to track down the scattered segments of the Key To Time.
115. Leela- The rebellious Leela was a member of the warrior Sevateem tribe. 
116. Race Bannon-Jonny Quest's dad's pilot/secret agent assigned to protect him. 
117. Brock Samson (The Venture Bros.)-  He protects the hides of Dr. Venutre and his messed up sons. 
118. U.S. Navy Rear Admiral Albert "Al" Calavicci / The Observer (quantum leap)- Sam Becket's observor and best friend Al, who uses his master computer ziggy to aid Sam.
119. Grimace (Mcdonalds)- Sidekick to Ronald Mcdonald.
120. Brack (Space Ghost) - Space Ghosts bumbling sidekick
121 Tony (24)- Tony is Jacks's most trusted ally and has taken a bullet and lost his job for the agent.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 13, 2005)

1 Robin (Tim Drake)- The only Robin to best breakaway from the Batman shadow and show his individualism

The third Robin, Timothy Drake, first appeared in a flashback in Batman #436 (1989). Drake was a young boy who had followed the adventures of Batman and Robin ever since witnessing the murder of the Flying Graysons. This served to connect Drake to Grayson, establishing a link that DC hoped would help readers accept this new Robin. Drake surmised their secret identities with his amateur but instinctive detective skills and followed their careers closely.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 14, 2005)

By sidekick do you also mean sidekicks of villains?


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 14, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> By sidekick do you also mean sidekicks of villains?



I mean sidekicks of heroes. I think after this we'll do a best henchmen


----------



## Renton (Aug 14, 2005)

*2. Gabrielle*






_
 Ha ha ha, there's nothing divine about Xena. If she were a god, then I couldn't do this! [Pinches Xena's backside.] _

    Gabrielle comes from Poteidaia, a village which Xena saved from the armies of Draco. Her parents are Hecuba and Horace; she has one younger sister, Lilla. Gabrielle was betrothed to Perdicas, a hometown lad, but jilted him to follow Xena. Gabrielle is a talker, and has become quite a storyteller. At one point, she bested Homer and Euripedes in an audition at the Athens City Academy of the Performing Bards.

    Gabrielle became an Amazon Princess when she risked her life to save the Amazon warrior Terreis. Terreis bestowed her right of caste and rank of Princess upon Gabrielle just before she died. Gabrielle learned the art of wielding a staff during her stay with the Amazons, and has continued to practice and improve. Our Princess became the Queen of the Amazons after the deaths of Melosa and Velasca. She retains the title in name only, having given Ephiny the stewardship of the Amazon Nation in order to continue her travels with Xena.

    Gabrielle has a disarming and genuine innocence, and helps Xena to see the good and light in all things. She has vowed never to take a life, a code that was sorely tested when her new husband [Perdicas!] was murdered by Callisto. Thus, when she was tricked by the Cult of Dahak into taking a life, she was shattered. Adding to her misery was the fact that she was somehow impregnated by Dahak. She gave birth to a daughter, Hope, a short while later. Against all evidence, she refused to believe that the child could be the incarnation of evil. Gabrielle put Hope in a basket and floated her down a river à la Moses to save her from being killed, an act which had major repercussions. Gabrielle was apparently killed when she prevented the adult Hope from killing Xena.

    The fourth season found Gabrielle alive; she had escaped from the fire pit and spent time recovering in a hospice. These events prompted a spiritual quest that led her to India, where she met the healer Eli. She adopted his Way of Peace, and stopped fighting altogether. She also relinquished her title of Queen of the Amazons. Gabrielle abandoned her pacifistic stance when Xena was gravely wounded; in the ensuing "Gabspaz," she killed half a dozen Roman soldiers. Alas, it was in vain; she and Xena were crucified.

    Their deaths and resurrections were chronicled in IDES OF MARCH [#89] and FALLEN ANGEL [#91]. Gabrielle went into full warrior mode, and learned to use many new weapons, including Xena's chakram. She was last seen sailing to Egypt, on her way to new adventures.

(From http://whoosh.org/faq/faq06.html)


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 14, 2005)

3. Moonglum of Elwher





The redheaded, carefree Moonglum was companion to Elric of Melnibone for the greater part of the albino's adventures. His jovial nature served as a counterpoint to the brooding Elric's, and he was a loyal sidekick up to his unfortunate demise at the hands of Elric's vampiric blade, Stormbringer. 

So intertwined with Elric's fate is Moonglum, that he appears in various incarnations throughout the multiverse and infinite lives of the Eternal Warrior.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 14, 2005)

*Daigoro*






The infant son of Itto Ogami, after the murder of his mother he chose to follow the Dark Road of Meifudo with his father and together they became known and feared as the *Lone Wolf and Cub*


----------



## Renton (Aug 14, 2005)

*5. Alexander "Xander" LaVelle Harris*






_Buffy: Or both. And, you know, with the pain and the death, maybe you shouldn't be leaping into the fray like that. Maybe you should be... fray-adjacent.
Xander: Excuse me? Who, at a crucial moment, distracted the lead demon by allowing her to pummel him about the head?
Faith: Yeah, that was real manly how you shrieked and all.
Xander: I think you'll find that was more of a bellow._

Alexander LaVelle Harris was born and raised in Sunnydale, and has been friends with Willow since childhood (they used to sleep over at each other's houses regularly). Jesse was Xander's other best friend, until he was turned into a vampire and inadvertently staked by Xander. As with most of the characters, little is known about Xander's family, except that his mom can't cook, there could be alcoholism in the family (he sleeps outside on Christmas Eve to avoid his family's drunken fights), and Cordelia has implied that his father is unemployed. Despite his problems (or perhaps because of them), Xander consistently maintains his sense of humor, making wise-crack after wise-crack (much in the vein of Chandler on Friends). Xander was not an exceptional student, but he's always been ready and willing to help Buffy in her endeavors. His track record in the romance department has been less than optimal — he was turned down by Buffy, fell for a praying mantis and an Incan mummy girl, had a one night stand with bad-girl Faith (only to be kicked out afterwards and assaulted by her shortly after), and went to the prom with an ex-demon (Anya). When he settled into something vaguely resembling a relationship with Cordelia, he messed that up by kissing Willow ... and getting caught. Xander did manage to graduate high school (despite some fan speculation that he might not), although didn't go to college with the gang, instead successfully working in construction, where he is now making pretty good money. He and Anya became a couple after high school, and eventually got engaged in Season 5. Unfortunately, Xander wasn't ready to get married, due in large part to a fear of becoming like his dad, and he called it off on the day of the wedding, breaking Anya's heart. After Tara's death, Willow went berserk, and now endowed with immense magical powers, attempted to destroy the world. Although Buffy was no match for her, Xander managed to get through to Willow by reminding her of their close friendship over the years. Xander thus saved the world. 

(From: http://www.buffyguide.com/players/xander.php)


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 14, 2005)

*6. Jack Burton (Movie) - such a kewl sidekick people think he's the hero!*







When trucker Jack Burton agreed to take his friend Wang Chi to pick up his fiancee at the airport, he never expected to get involved in a supernatural battle between good and evil. Wang's fiancee has emerald green eyes, which make her a perfect target for an immortal sorcerer named Lo Pan and his three invincible cronies. 
Now, Jack must help save Wang's fiancee from Lo Pan and his henchmen, and win back his stolen truck. But how can he defeat an enemy who has no body?


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 14, 2005)

7. Jar Jar Binks (Star Wars movies)

Do I need to introduce this guy? He is a bit controversial, but some kids love him. He is classic, and almost as well-known as Vader.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 14, 2005)

The Nomination Post should read as following guys to make it not only easier to faciliate but give your nominations a chance.  I remember in the villian category seeing a popular name and some nonname I knew nothing about and voting for the later simply because no one provided info on the other dude. 

*Post Number*- *Sidekick* (*Media*)- *One sentence pitch*

*Brief Bio*


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 14, 2005)

8. The Luggage (from Discworld)






The traveling companion to the wizzard Rincewind, the Luggage is a homicidal maniac, totally indestructable, and sorts, cleans and folds any clothing placed inside of it. It is also incredibly loyal, following its owner on hundreds of tiny feet, whether the owner wants to be followed or not.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 14, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> 7. Jar Jar Binks (Star Wars movies)
> 
> Do I need to introduce this guy? He is a bit controversial, but some kids love him.




Actually the kids I knw were terrified of him, and those plastic toy heads with the stick out tongue were plain pornographic!!!)


----------



## stevelabny (Aug 14, 2005)

Comments: Please please please make people vote for the PERSON, not the costume. Meaning that Tim Drake, Dick Grayson, Jason Todd and Carrie Kelley will all be nominated seperately instead of just Robin. Since you specified which Robin, I will assume this is the case.

And, um...is JAck Burton a SIDEKICK? Isn't he the main character? 


9. Kid Flash I (Wally West)




Young Wally West helped his uncle Barry Allen, the Flash, save the world many times over. He was also a founding member of the Teen Titans. But after years of side-kicking, Wally is the envy of probably everyone else in this poll...When Barry took the long dirt-nap in Crisis, Wally graduated to full-time hero and became the Flash. After years of disrespect, Wally is finally recognized as one of the big guns and is (mostly) treated as an equal by Superman, Batman and the JLA.  Unlike the others, he has seen the hero biz from another viewpoint and manages to treat the new kids with the respect they deserve. 

Wally was a great sidekick, and arguably a better hero, but it his inherent sidekick-ness that makes him a great person, much more human and approachable than his current peers. Therfore I'm putting him up for best sidekick.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 14, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> Comments: Please please please make people vote for the PERSON, not the costume. Meaning that Tim Drake, Dick Grayson, Jason Todd and Carrie Kelley will all be nominated seperately instead of just Robin. Since you specified which Robin, I will assume this is the case.
> 
> And, um...is JAck Burton a SIDEKICK? Isn't he the main character?
> 
> ...




Yes you're right, I know that in the other forums it is the costume, but sidekicks I think its important to specify the person with this one.  ..


----------



## drothgery (Aug 14, 2005)

*10. Loiosh* (Familiar to Vlad Taltos, in Steven Brust's Dragaera)

Because every hero can use a wisecracking flying reptile with a poisonous bite...


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 14, 2005)

*11. Subotai*






*Name:* Subotai

*Movie:* Conan the Barbarian

*Biography:* A skilled thief and archer, Subotai was a Hyrkanian from the Royal Order of Krulet.  When he was captured by the Wolf Witch and chained to a rock to be dinner for her pets, he was freed by Conan, who admired Subotai's sprit.  The two became fast friends and began a career as thieves.  Subotai was a brave and loyal sidekick, and stuck with Conan even when he didn't agree with his friend's choices.  When Conan was crucified to the Tree of Woe, Subotai was the man who found and rescued him.  When Conan decided to make his last stand against Thulsa Doom and his riders, Subotai chose to stay even after Conan told him that it would be okay to leave.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 14, 2005)

*12. Chewbacca*






*Name:* Chewbacca

*Biography (from Starwars.com):* An immense, fur covered warrior of great strength and loyalty, Chewbacca the Wookiee was a well-known figure in both the underworld and in the Rebel Alliance. Born on Kashyyyk over two centuries before the Battle of Yavin, Chewbacca was a wise, sophisticated being with exceptional skills in starship piloting and repair. 

Chewbacca is a veteran of the Clone Wars, the galaxy-wide conflict that pitted the clone armies of the Republic against the droid forces of the Confederacy of Independent Systems. The Wookiee was part of the high command tasked with protecting Kashyyyk from droid invasion. There, he served with fellow Wookiee Tarfful and the Jedi Master Yoda.

The wise Yoda had maintained a good relationship with the denizens of Kashyyyk, earning the respect of the mighty Wookiees. When events surrounding the rise of the Empire resulted in the clone forces betraying their Jedi generals, Chewbacca and Tarfful remained loyal to Yoda, helping the Jedi Master escape the clone trap.

For their brutish strength and technological savvy, Wookiees were enslaved by the Empire for use as labor. For a time, Chewbacca was a slave, toiling away for the betterment of the Empire until an impudent Imperial cadet named Han Solo freed him. 

Drummed out of the military, Solo had few options but to return to the fringe lifestyle he knew so well. Chewbacca swore loyalty to Han, and became his partner in crime. The two of them became a well-known smuggling duo. When they came into ownership of the freighter Millennium Falcon, their exploits became legendary. 

Chewbacca and Solo spent hours modifying and tinkering on their beloved Falcon, souping it up far beyond its original performance specs. Although the Falcon's upkeep was a labor of love, many a time Chewie unleashed his legendary temper on the recalcitrant freighter, banging his massive furry hands against delicate components that refused to behave. 

Chewbacca became Solo's conscience of sorts. Though the smuggler maintained a mercenary air of bravado that refused to adhere to any ideals other than self-preservation, Chewie was openly the more compassionate of the two. Perhaps it was the ordeal suffered by his people at the hands of the Empire that caused Chewie to feel this way. Although Solo steered clear of any allegiance during the Galactic Civil War, Chewbacca definitely supported the Rebel cause, though the two of them tried to avoid the struggle altogether. 

Ironically, a simple steerage assignment landed them in the heart of the Rebel Alliance. Desperate for cash, Chewie and Han took on a charter of two passengers and their droids from Tatooine to Alderaan. Little did the two smugglers realize that their cargo consisted of a legendary Jedi Knight, the son of the prophesied Chosen One in Jedi mythology, and a pair of droids containing information vital to both the Empire and the Alliance. This trip inextricably drew Chewbacca and Solo into the Rebel fold, and they continued flying missions for the Rebellion for years after that.


----------



## stevelabny (Aug 14, 2005)

13. Rick Jones (Marvel Comics)




Rick is responsible for the creation of the Hulk and the formation of the Avengers, and has been sidekick to both the Hulk and Captain America. 

Rick has also been the "side-kick" of Captain Mar-Vell and his son Genis, the new Captain Marvel. 

Rick saved the universe during the Kree-Skrull war, and many times over before and since.

He is currently the man behind the [sblock] formation of the new superhero group Excelsior and seems to have taken an interest in looking out for the teen-heroes of today such as the Runaways. [/sblock]  (um, if i tell you which Marvel comic this is a spoiler for, it will give away what it is, so only read if you're all caught up on your Marvel comics) 

Rick Jones. He isn't just A sidekick. He's THE sidekick.


----------



## Zweihänder (Aug 14, 2005)

#14 - Cassandra Cain - Batgirl #2

Cassandra was raised (by the hitman David Cain) to be a perfect killer, to read people's movements as if they were spoken words. After an odd series of events, she was taken in by Oracle, and began working with Batman as the second Batgirl (because Huntress doesn't count as a person). Among her many accomplishments is the defeat of Lady Shiva in a one-on-one duel.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 14, 2005)

*15. Gimli*







*Name:* Gimli

*Biography:*  Gimli is the son of Gloin, one of the dwarves who journeyed with Bilbo Baggins and the great Thorin Oakenshield on the quest to reclaim the Lonely Mountain from the dragon Smaug.  Years later, when the ring found by Bilbo Baggins was revealed to be the One Ring of the dark lord Sauron, Gimli was chosen as one of the nine brave companions who set out on a quest to destroy the ring.  During the quest, Gimli would discover the fate of his kin in the Mines of Moria and develop an infatuation for elf lady Galadriel.  Even after parting ways with the ringbearer, Gimli played a major role in the War of the Ring:  Fighting in the siege of Helm's deep, walking the Paths of the Dead with Aragon, rescuing Minas Tirith from the armies of Mordor, and forming a deep friendship with the elf Legolas despite their vast differences.

Gimli is brave and loyal to the end.  He has incredible stamina and toughness, and his skill with his axe is legendary.  Many an orc has had his neck shortened when he faced Gimli in battle.


----------



## stevelabny (Aug 14, 2005)

16. Ron Weasley (Harry Potter) 




You're poor, your stuff is all hand-me-downs, and you're not the brightest tool in the shed. But at least you have friends, right?

But when one of your best friends is the most famous wizard in the history of the wizarding world, the other is a super-smart know it all, and your pet rat is an evil wizard in diguise, life isn't easy.

Ron has risen above every obstacle in his path to become a true friend to Harry Potter, and a valuable ally in the fight against the forces of evil (or the opposing Quidditch team). Heck, he even [sblock] gets the girl. [/sblock] (Half-Blood Prince spoiler)

Weasley is our king. Weasley is our king. 


That's my 3. If the thread peters out because people can't find good sidekicks, I've got a small list.


----------



## warlord (Aug 14, 2005)

Does Willow count as a sidekick? She was always there for Buffy.  She's a hell of alot more useful then Xander and hotter too. Hell I'll just nominate her anyway and let the judge deal with it.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 14, 2005)

*17. Sallah*

I must be in a John Rhys-Davies mood. 






*Name:* Sallah

*Movies:* _Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark_ and _Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade._

*Sallah:*  A longtime friend of Indiana Jones, Sallah lives in Egypt with his family.  Sallah is a jovial, boisterous man who is always willing to help out a friend.  Sallah helped Indiana Jones in finding the Ark of the Covenant as well as the Holy Grail.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 14, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> And, um...is JAck Burton a SIDEKICK? Isn't he the main character?




Wang Chi is the hero who sets off to save the girl, Jack is just there to get his truck back....


----------



## Wolf72 (Aug 14, 2005)

What about Arthur? ... where would *The Tick* live if it wasn't for Arthur?? ... and who'd drive Tick to the Super Hero's club (with adjacent side kick clubhouse)?


----------



## Zweihänder (Aug 14, 2005)

19 - Kimishima Kunihiko (from the anime series s-CRY-ed)

Kimishima is the definition of a sidekick. An ordinary man in a world of people with strange powers, he's often relegated to the role of "getaway driver". When you get right down to it, though, he's undeniably useful. He finds Kazuma (our intrepid hero) work, he can be counted on to rescue innocents, and he even


Spoiler



gave his life to save Kazuma from a particularly dangerous Alter User.


And kids like him, too.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm going to guess that Arthur was a nomination so Kiminshi should be number 19


----------



## El Ravager (Aug 14, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> 16. Ron Weasley (Harry Potter)




Oh man, you beat me to it.  Ron rules.  I think I like him better than Harry Potter himself.  

Heh, maybe that has got something to do with my nominating Dumbledore and not Harry for the Hero showdown... 

(Not to say I don't like the Harry Potter character, just that Rowling has created many many likeable characters beyond him)

=====
El Rav


----------



## El Ravager (Aug 14, 2005)

20(?).  Nodwick.  From, uh, Nodwick






I'll assume that henchmen count as sidekicks.

Despite being the title character, Nodwick is the henchman for the adventuring party.  He is often the one to get thrown first into the dungeon, to set off traps, and 'negotiate' with the monsters.  And then get patched up by duct tape.  

Oh, and he can carry lots of stuff.    

=====
El Rav


----------



## the Lorax (Aug 14, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> And, um...is JAck Burton a SIDEKICK? Isn't he the main character?




Sure he's a sidekick, the story just happens to be from his point of view, making him both a sidekick and the main character of the movie.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 14, 2005)

*21. Ron Stoppable*






Kim Possible's best friend (boyfriend?) and sidekick.  Ron has all of those lovable sidekick traits. He is clumsy and dense and stops the bad guys in spite of himself.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 14, 2005)

*22. Barney Fife*






In the small town of Mayberry, Barney is Andy Taylor's sidekick and deputy.  One of the most iconic sidekicks ever, Barney doesn't even keep his gun loaded.  He is always ready to "nip it in the bud."  Criminals in Mayberry never stood a chance with Barney around.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 14, 2005)

*23. Rackhir the Red Archer*






Another sidekick of Elric's... hey, what can I say, Elric went through sidekicks like an SUV goes through a tank of gas....  He was a warrior-priest of Phum.  He met the same fate as any other Elric sidekick, but he had a coolness factor.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 14, 2005)

*?? Bupu the Gully Dwarf (Alternate for tomorrow - I hope)*






Probably the smartest Gully Dwarf ever, Bupu fell in love with Raistlin Majere, okay, so she did SOME dumb things, because of a spell. She carried a dead rat around... how many other sidekicks have that going for them?


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 14, 2005)

*?? Mushroom (Alternate for tomorrow - I hope)*

Galeena's mushroom from Mt. Zogon. Hey, I wish everybody could have a talking mushroom. I couldn't find a picture, but if you need one, grab the latest Dungeon. Galeena would be lost without him... her... it. I almost cried when she explained that he was the only one of his kind. Show some mushroom love, folks!


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey wolf, I'm going to take your first three picks, and put the other 3 into the alternative list.  If it doesn't fill up by today I'll go ahead and put them in, but I want to stick to three picks a day to stick to the flavor of Gomez's original concept.


----------



## Dagger75 (Aug 14, 2005)

25.  KATO

Man 20 nominations and Kato wasn't picked.  This is the guy thats going to win.


I don't know how to make the picture big in here but I did attach a thumbnail.


Kato basically fought everybody for the Green Hornet and drove him around.  He was also was played by BRUCE LEE in the TV show.

I am dissapointed.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 14, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Hey wolf, I'm going to take your first three picks, and put the other 3 into the alternative list. If it doesn't fill up by today I'll go ahead and put them in, but I want to stick to three picks a day to stick to the flavor of Gomez's original concept.




Sorry, I missed that in the rules.  I went back and re-read and there it is.  I only count 5 picks by me, so anyway that puts Ron Stoppable, Barney Fife and Rackhir in today and hopefully Bupu and Mushroom in tomorrow.

DM


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 14, 2005)

wolf70 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I missed that in the rules.  I went back and re-read and there it is.  I only count 5 picks by me, so anyway that puts Ron Stoppable, Barney Fife and Rackhir in today and hopefully Bupu and Mushroom in tomorrow.
> 
> DM



cool np Could you do me a favor and renumber them putting those two as alternative and then tommorrow we chan change them to whatever numbers left 

good picks, i see feif being the "wile coyote" of this thing


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 14, 2005)

*25. Robin: Dick Grayson*

25. Robin: Dick Grayson- Batman's first sidekick






oung Dick Grayson, circus performer with The Flying Graysons, watched in horror as his parents fell to their deaths from a sabotaged trapeze. The boy was taken in by Bruce Wayne, who turned out to be Batman, Gotham’s Dark Knight. Dick insisted on becoming his partner, and after intensive training became Robin, Boy Wonder.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 14, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> cool np Could you do me a favor and renumber them putting those two as alternative and then tommorrow we chan change them to whatever numbers left
> 
> good picks, i see feif being the "wile coyote" of this thing




Thanks!  Done.  I hope this lasts because I have SO MANY MORE sidekicks.  Most of the sidekicks of the great heroes from that thread are still wide open, including the droid version of Nodwick.

DM


----------



## Renton (Aug 14, 2005)

*26. Kaylee (Firefly)*






Cheerful, energetic Kaylee (full name, Kaywinnit Lee Frye) is Serenity's ace mechanic, a tomboy who accepts anything the universe throws at her with a smile and a bounce. Trained by her father, she's a natural mechanic, which got her the job on the Firefly Transport ship Serenity despite her total lack of experience with either that model of ship or a Trace Compression Block engine. At the same time, she can be flummoxed by particularly difficult problems ("Sometimes, a thing gets broke, it can't *be* fixed.") or by someone who sets out to break a machine instead of fix it, which seems a fundamentally foreign concept to her.

The crew's occasional forays into crime don't bother her, though she's not much good in a gunfight. Kaylee is a 'glass is half full' kinda gal. No matter what is going on around her, she's usually able to see the positive side of the situation. When describing the more questionable behavior among her fellow crewmates, she makes even the most illegal behavior sound adorable.

Whereas other science fiction shows involve an engineer for the ship who often talks in complicated technobabble, Kaylee tends to describe her activity in the engine room in very simple, organic terms: there's still a sort of complicated code-like semantics to her wording at times, but it's more like listening to people talk about 20th century cars or a sick friend than futuristic machinery.

Kaylee has her own quarters on ship (decorated with Christmas lights and the like), but she also has a hammock set up in the engine room and often can be found there working or communing with Serenity, which she treats like another member of the crew.

(From http://www.fireflywiki.org/Firefly/Kaylee)


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 14, 2005)

*27. Willow (Buffyverse0*

27. Willow (Buffyverse) - Went from computer geek to powerful witch whom battled with Buffy through several apocolpyses.  




Willow Rosenberg is Buffy's best friend and a most powerful witch in Western hemisphere! As she said herself, "Hard to believe such a hot mama-yama came from humble, geek-infested roots" (All the Way), but six years ago she used to be painfully shy, had a massive crush on Xander and let her mother choose her clothes. 

Battling forces of darkness, facing death on regular basis and hanging out with Buffy did wonders for Willow's personality. She discovered her inner strength, became more confident, started studying magic and dating a werewolf guitarist Oz.


----------



## Wolf72 (Aug 14, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I'm going to guess that Arthur was a nomination so Kiminshi should be number 19




yup, sorry bout that should have been clearer ...

next nomination: Little Wooden Boy !?!? ... not sure if he'll make your cut though


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 14, 2005)

*28. Minsc*






*Name:* Minsc

*Games:* Baldur's Gate series.

*Memorable Quotes:* "Ahh, we are all heroes.  You, Boo and I.  Hamsters and Rangers everywhere rejoice!"

*Biography:* This hulking warrior from Rashemen becomes involved in the Bhaalspawn saga, an incident that will forever change the Forgotten Realms.  Minsc is good-hearted and courageous, if a little on on the strange side; he claims to have conversations with Boo, a "miniature giant space hamster" who is always there with Minsc no matter what the situation.  It's unknown whether Minsc is telling the truth, or if he's just taken one too many blows to the head.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 14, 2005)

Just saw the rule for superhero sidekicks.  

Dark Jezter- Yeah I saw that and was gonna change the post to Warmachine, but then I changed my mind.  I personally think it should be all sidekicks, but I gues it's whatever.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 14, 2005)

Sorry to burst your bubble, Mad Hatter, but the rules post at the start said that this thread is only for the sidekicks of heroes, not villain sidekicks.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 14, 2005)

Don Tadow- Any chance you'll change that?  A sidekick to any side will pretty much do here.  It's about helping your chosen hero, so I kinda don't think it matters on which side they choose to sidekick to.  Besides there are some cool villain sidekicks out there.  It'd make the contest all kinds of interesting.

EDIT:  Harley's hero is the Joker.  I'm not using hero here as a good guy, just as someone you look up to.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 14, 2005)

If it's possible to nominate the sidekicks of villains, I know already whom I'm gonna nominate.


----------



## stevelabny (Aug 14, 2005)

is it 3 nominationstotal ? or 3 per day.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh damn, I missed the "Only 3 nominations" rule.  Meaning that Subotai, Gimli, and Chewbacca should be my only nominations.  Sallah and Minsc should be excluded.  D'oh!


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 15, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> is it 3 nominationstotal ? or 3 per day.




It should be three per day, correct?

DM


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 15, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> Don Tadow- Any chance you'll change that?  A sidekick to any side will pretty much do here.  It's about helping your chosen hero, so I kinda don't think it matters on which side they choose to sidekick to.  Besides there are some cool villain sidekicks out there.  It'd make the contest all kinds of interesting.
> 
> EDIT:  Harley's hero is the Joker.  I'm not using hero here as a good guy, just as someone you look up to.



Ok, I'll change it.

Sidekicks period.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 15, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> is it 3 nominationstotal ? or 3 per day.



three nominations per day.  However, if we don't have 128 by the end of tuesday, I'll open it wide up.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 15, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> Oh damn, I missed the "Only 3 nominations" rule.  Meaning that Subotai, Gimli, and Chewbacca should be my only nominations.  Sallah and Minsc should be excluded.  D'oh!



dont woryr, i'll post the alternate list at midnight which will be the three for the next day.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 15, 2005)

Don Tadow- I just want you to know that I think you're the coolest. 

*28. Harlene Quinzelle aka Harley Quinn*











Biography (from the WB website): Although she hides her true nature behind a mask of playfulness, the Joker's moll and frequent accomplice, Harley Quinn, is almost as unpredictable and deadly as her infamous boss. She was once a brilliant young psychoanalyst, Dr. Harlene Quinzelle, until she was seduced by the Joker while interning at Arkham Asylum. Renaming herself Harley Quinn, she helped the Joker escape and joined his gang. Harley has worked off and on with the Joker, as well as with her frequent partner in crime, Poison Ivy. She has also branched out on her own, pulling wild pranks for no other reason than to annoy Batman, and frequently Batgirl. She is often accompanied on these solo crime sprees by her two pet laughing hyenas, Bud and Lou. She will continue to be a constant nuisance for Batman and Robin, and everyone in Gotham City.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 15, 2005)

*29. Shego (from Kim Possible)*











Biography (from wikipedia.com):  Dr. Drakken's right-hand henchwoman and Kim Possible's deadliest foe. She's easily the smartest and most competent of Kim's enemies, and (other than a strong sadistic streak) one of the sanest as well. She's also a sarcastic, violent smart-mouth who enjoys being snide to Dr. Drakken and fighting Kim Possible.

Shego has similar Kung-Fu skills as Kim, as well as the ability to create and fire green plasma flares from her hands, which are superpowers she got from getting hit by a multicoloured meteorite as a child. Also like Kim, Shego has a rather dry sense of humor, and often makes sarcastic comments about Dr. Drakken's frequently absurd plans. Shego has often been described as an evil version of Kim, although the two of them are not actually related.

Ultimately, she was the only villain to successfully take over the world (and enslaved the other villains, including Drakken, while she was at it). Although she's generally the villain with the least reluctance about hurting and endangering those who get in her way, she's shown some indications of being uninterested in cruelty for cruelty's sake.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 15, 2005)

For the record, I put Minsc in the alternatives that will post at midnight, 
The next post should be 30 

27. Willow (Buffyverse)-  First the computer geek whom figured everything out and then the powerful lesbian witch, Willow stood in the shadows for most seasons.  
28. Harlene Quinzelle aka Harley Quinn (DC Universe)- The Joker's moll and frequent accomplice, Harley Quinn, is almost as unpredictable and deadly as her infamous boss.
29 . Shego (from Kim Possible)- She's also a sarcastic, violent smart-mouth who enjoys being snide to Dr. Drakken and fighting Kim Possible.

Are the last three before thispost


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 15, 2005)

SOrry about that.  Ron Stoppable was had already been nominated.  Do not let Vader in.  The guy is a villain in his own right.  I would also say no to the SUrfer because he becomes a world class incidental hero.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 15, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> *30.Ron Stoppable (from Kim Possible)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ron Stoppable was picked as number 21 earlier.


----------



## warlord (Aug 15, 2005)

Now I nominate the BADDEST sidekick of them all the one, the only DARTH VADER!!!!! That's right kids under the "Disagree with me and I choke the life out of you attitude" and badass saber skills he's really just the Emperor's sidekick.


----------



## Szatany (Aug 15, 2005)

*31. Q*

Q (standing for Quartermaster), like M, is a job title rather than a name. He is the head of Q branch, the fictional research and development division of the British Secret Service. The Q character actually appears only fleetingly in Ian Fleming's novels, but comes into his own in the successful James Bond movie series. The character of Q (although not always identified as such) has appeared in each of the 007 films except for Live and Let Die.


----------



## Szatany (Aug 15, 2005)

*32. Orko (He-Man)*

"Orko" is an inept magician from the parallel dimensional world of Trolla. He moves around by levitating and is often the comic relief. Orko also knows Adam's secret identity and sometimes has a hard time not revealing the secret.


----------



## Szatany (Aug 15, 2005)

*33. Gir (Invader Zim)*

GIR is essentially a psychotic, stupid robot slave belonging to Zim. He is easily influenced and impossible to fully control. He is a modified SIR (Standard Information Retrieval) unit, although not even he is aware of what the "G" in GIR stands for. Occasionally he reverts to behaviour expected of a normal SIR unit (during which time his eyes, torso, and wrist spheres change colour to red), but this is normally short-lived. He is incapable of focusing his attention on important things for long periods of time and often speaks with no relevant coherent thought in mind. He is often the reason Zim fails in his attempts. His normal disguise is a very shoddy green dog suit. He is infatuated with Earth culture and is a very popular character.

GIR is a "custom" SIR only in that he was haphazardly put together out of trash by the Tallest—to prevent the waste of a good, working unit on Zim. His CPU apparently is held together with bubble gum, pennies and a paper clip. To everyone's surprise, GIR actually boots, and is technically functional.





_Gir in a dogsuit flying on a pigball._


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 15, 2005)

34. Grima Wormtongue

As an intelligent and thoughtful individual he didn't really feel at home in society of barbarians that inhabited Rohan. He also couldn't hope to have Eowyn, because he was not handsome warrior, so he turned to the service of Saruman. Grima was smart enough to become King's most trusted advisor. But he still didn't have any friends, poor misunderstood guy.

He even has a fansite: http://www.grimawormtongue.com/miss.html


----------



## Szatany (Aug 15, 2005)

BEHOLD! THE GREATEST SIDEKICK OF ALL!

*35. Mr. Spock (Star Trek, The Original Series)*

Spock is the son of the Vulcan ambassador Sarek and his human wife Amanda Grayson. Although Spock identified himself as Vulcan, he had an ongoing internal conflict between the reason and logic of his Vulcan half and the emotion and intuition of his human half. By human standards, however, he was incredibly logical and utterly unflappable in the face of danger.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 15, 2005)

Hmm, now here's the thing, do we allow darth vader or not.  I honestly don't want to.  With him finishing second in the villian's thing, I think he'd win it easily, and i'm not sure if he's a sidekick or not. He's more of henchmen.

 But this is you guys poll, not mine.  If its unanimous I'll add him.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 15, 2005)

*R2-d2*

Since I had two alternated yesterday that will become my first two picks today, here is my third and final pick for today:






R2-D2 was the droid sidekick to both the hero and the anti-hero of the Star Wars saga (okay, so he was a sidekick for Anakin, not Vader).  He is the droid version of Nodwick.  While the fighter pilot is in his ocmofrtable cockpit, R2 is out in the back, fixing things, helping to target, serving as a conscience, etc.  He is a movie projector, locksmith and lots of other things.


----------



## Szatany (Aug 15, 2005)

Deleted


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 15, 2005)

Ok, woke up this morning and am updating the list here.  I did not add Darth Vader as I am leary of his sidekick status, however with convincing I'll add him. Same with if Sauron is nominated or anyone else whom finished in the top 16 of the hero or villian polls.  

Today, I'll increase the max pics to 4 nominations per person today.  

1   Robin: Tim Drake (Batman) --- The only Robin to best breakaway from the Batman shadow and show his individualism
2. Gabrielle (Xena) --- sidekick to Xena
3. Moonglum of Elwher- companion to Elric of Melnibone for the greater part of the albino's adventures
4. Daigoro- he infant son of Itto Ogami, after the murrder of his mother he choose to follow the Dark Road of Meifudo with his father and together they became known and feared as the Lone Wolf and Cub
5. Alexander "Xander" LaVelle Harris (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) - Sidekick to Buffy Summers he used his wit more than his brawn to become a valuable part of the scoobies.
6. Jack Burton- (Big Trouble in LIttle China) -
7. Jar Jar Binks- (Star Wars) - Kids love him
8. The Luggage (from Discworld)
9. Kid Flash I: Wally West (The Flash)- Young Wally West helped his uncle Barry Allen, the Flash, save the world many times over.
10. Loiosh (Familiar to Vlad Taltos, in Steven Brust's Dragaera)- Because every hero can use a wisecracking flying reptile with a poisonous bite...
11. Subotai (Conan the Barbarian)
12. Chewbacca (Star Wars)
13. Rick Jones (Sidekick to Hulk and Captain America)- Rick is responsible for the creation of the Hulk and the formation of the Avengers, and has been sidekick to both the Hulk and Captain America.
14. Cassandra Cain - (Batgirl #2)- Cassandra was raised (by the hitman David Cain) to be a perfect killer, to read people's movements as if they were spoken words.
15. Gimli- (Lord of the Rings)
16. Ron Weasley (Harry Potter) - Ron has risen above every obstacle in his path to become a true friend to Harry Potter, and a valuable ally in the fight against the forces of evil (or the opposing Quidditch team).
17. Sallah (Indian Jones) - A longtime friend of Indiana Jones, Sallah lives in Egypt with his family.
18. Arthur (The Tick) -
19. Kimishima Kunihiko (from the anime series s-CRY-ed) - An ordinary man in a world of people with strange powers, he's often relegated to the role of "getaway driver"
20. Nodwick. (Nodwick) - Despite being the title character, Nodwick is the henchman for the adventuring party
10. Loiosh (Familiar to Vlad Taltos, in Steven Brust's Dragaera)- Because every hero can use a wisecracking flying reptile with a poisonous bite...
11. Subotai (Conan the Barbarian)
12. Chewbacca (Star Wars)
13. Rick Jones (Sidekick to Hulk and Captain America)- Rick is responsible for the creation of the Hulk and the formation of the Avengers, and has been sidekick to both the Hulk and Captain America.
14. Cassandra Cain - (Batgirl #2)- Cassandra was raised (by the hitman David Cain) to be a perfect killer, to read people's movements as if they were spoken words.
15. Gimli- (Lord of the Rings)
16. Ron Weasley (Harry Potter) - Ron has risen above every obstacle in his path to become a true friend to Harry Potter, and a valuable ally in the fight against the forces of evil (or the opposing Quidditch team).
17. Sallah (Indian Jones) - A longtime friend of Indiana Jones, Sallah lives in Egypt with his family.
18. Arthur (The Tick) -
19. Kimishima Kunihiko (from the anime series s-CRY-ed) - An ordinary man in a world of people with strange powers, he's often relegated to the role of "getaway driver"
20. Nodwick. (Nodwick) - Despite being the title character, Nodwick is the henchman for the adventuring party
21 Ron Stoppable (Kim Possible)- Kim Possible's best friend (boyfriend?) and sidekick.
22. Barney Fife (Andy Griffon)- In the small town of Mayberry, Barney is Andy Taylor's sidekick and deputy.
23. The Red Archer - (???) Another sidekick of Elric's
24. Kato (Green Hornet) - Kato basically fought everybody for the Green Hornet and drove him around.
25. Robin: Dick Grayson (Batman, DC Universe) - Batman's first sidekick came into his own under the dark knight.
26. Kaylee (Firefly) - Cheerful, energetic Kaylee (full name, Kaywinnit Lee Frye) is Serenity's ace mechanic, a tomboy who accepts anything the universe throws at her with a smile and a bounce.
27. Willow (Buffyverse)- First the computer geek whom figured everything out and then the powerful lesbian witch, Willow stood in the shadows for most seasons.
28. Harlene Quinzelle aka Harley Quinn (DC Universe)- The Joker's moll and frequent accomplice, Harley Quinn, is almost as unpredictable and deadly as her infamous boss.
29. Shego (from Kim Possible)- She's also a sarcastic, violent smart-mouth who enjoys being snide to Dr. Drakken and fighting Kim Possible.
30. Mushroom (Mt. Zogon) - Galeena's mushroom from Mt. Zogon.
31. Bupu the Gully Dwarf (Dragonlance) - Probably the smartest Gully Dwarf ever, Bupu fell in love with Raistlin Majere, okay, so she did SOME dumb things, because of a spell.
32. Minsc (Baldur's Gate) - This hulking warrior from Rashemen becomes involved in the Bhaalspawn saga, an incident that will forever change the Forgotten Realms.
33. Q (James Bond)- He is the head of Q branch, the fictional research and development division of the British Secret Service. 
34. Orko (He-Man)-"Orko" is an inept magician from the parallel dimensional world of Trolla.
35. Gir (Invader Zim)- GIR is essentially a psychotic, stupid robot slave belonging to Zim
36. Grima Wormtongue (LOTR)- As a intelligent and thoughtful individual he didn't really feel at home in society of barbarians that inhabited Rohan. 
37. Mr. Spock (Star Trek, The Original Series)- Spock is the son of the Vulcan ambassador Sarek and his human wife Amanda Grayson. 
38. R2-d2 (Star Wars) - R2-D2 was the droid sidekick to both the hero and the anti-hero of the Star Wars saga (okay, so he was a sidekick for Anakin, not Vader). He is the droid version of Nodwick.
39. Silver Surfer - (Marvel Universe, servent of galactus) - Born Norrin Radd on the idyllic planet Zenn-La, he volunteered to serve the planet-eating entity Galactus, who travels the universe looking for energy-rich planets to consume, to save his homeworld.]


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 15, 2005)

AFter comparing the negative and positive feedback.  I've decided not to let Vader in.  There are more nos than yes's. See Steve's reasoning which pretty much sums up the decision.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Aug 15, 2005)

All this and no one's nominated Tonto.  Shame on you. 
(Yeah I could do it, but I have a monster headache)


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 15, 2005)

Why did you agree to Vader DonTadow? He is iconic villain, second most powerful being in Galaxy is in no way a sidekick.

Same with Silver Surfer, he is the hero.

In this case I can nominate Sauron(sidekick of Melkor) and Witch King.

Sidekick is someone without the doubt lesser than his Hero/Master, someone in the Shadow.


----------



## stevelabny (Aug 15, 2005)

i was having this argument with my gf last night. I just don't think Vader is a sidekick. 
And its not just because he is more (in)famous as a bad guy. 

A "sidekick" has a feel to him. A sidekick can be heroic, or villianous but cant run the show. Sure they might eventually evolve and grow into a  true hero or villain, but as a sidekick they are missing that certain something.  They are sidekicky. They have some parts, but the hero is the complete package. 

Vader is NOT missing that certain something.  Vader NEVER feels like a sidekick (not even when he's a jedi padawan) 

Surfer feels like a sidekick for about an issue or two when he was first introduced, and quickly loses that. So he's a really weak choice. 

You will also have problems with someone like Obi-Wan (sidekick in ep1, hero in ep2-3, old wise mentor in ep 4-6). He actually FEELS like a sidekick in ep1 so I guess he can be allowed on the list, but he's NOT the best sidekick. He's not even close. But he might win the "best wise old mentor" thread. 

I really really hope a real sidekick wins this thread. Isn't the point of doing a sidekick thread to shine the spotlight on those who don't usually get it?


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 15, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> i was having this argument with my gf last night. I just don't think Vader is a sidekick.
> And its not just because he is more (in)famous as a bad guy.
> 
> A "sidekick" has a feel to him. A sidekick can be heroic, or villianous but cant run the show. Sure they might eventually evolve and grow into a  true hero or villain, but as a sidekick they are missing that certain something.  They are sidekicky. They have some parts, but the hero is the complete package.
> ...



Honestly, I don't think he should be there, but I didn't get anyone to tell me they didn't want it and i got two people who told me that he should be there.  I see him as a villian, not the sidekick to papantine.  But this isn't my poll this is for you guys so I have to listen to what I get.  

However, though he's not nominated, I do see Anikan as a sidekick to Obi Wan. 

Now, after some feedback, it seems that the nos have it, so I'm going to X both Soran and Vader from being nominated as  they are more of iconic villiians.  Thanks for the input.

the next count should be 40


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 15, 2005)

40 Tonto (Lone Ranger) - Tonto was the sidekick of The Lone Ranger, the popular Western character created by George W. Trendle (in collaboration with others).





Tonto's name means "foolish" in Spanish, but Tonto was anything but foolish and was portrayed as almost an equal partner in the Ranger's work (In Spanish, his name was translated as Toro, Bull). Together, they seem to be capable of righting almost any wrong within the half-hour time frame.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 15, 2005)

41. Penny (Inspector Gadget) - Inspector Gadget is her guardian and caretaker, though often she seems more suited to be his caretaker due to Gadget's clumsiness and general cluelessness.





Penny - Gadget's "niece", although their relation is never specifically defined. Inspector Gadget is her guardian and caretaker, though often she seems more suited to be his caretaker due to Gadget's clumsiness and general cluelessness. In addition, unknown to any of the recurring characters outside of Brain, she is the investigator who is MAD's true foe responsible for foiling its schemes.


----------



## kolvar (Aug 15, 2005)

The Luggage (from Pratchett Discworld). Who would not like to own such a handy piece of sapient pearwood?


----------



## Szatany (Aug 15, 2005)

Who can be better sidekick that a sidekick from "Sidekicks" movie?

*42. Barry Gabrewski*

Barry is an asthmatic kid having trouble in life. He lives with his father, a computer programmer, in Texas. Barry is struggling to get by in life, dealing with his rough school life, bullies, as well as his health. Barry's only source of enjoyment is fantasizing that he is with Chuck Norris. Barry becomes sick of getting picked on by the bigger guys, and decides to learn karate, in hopes of one day meeting the great Chuck Norris.


----------



## WayneLigon (Aug 15, 2005)

Sharona Fleming [Monk]. Sharona was a nurse hired by Adrian Monk's former boss to watch out for the OCD detective after he was let go from the police force. She was the buffer between Monk and the highly disorganized real world he had to interact with, maintained his household schedule and helped him come out of his shell and deal with his problems. She also was his 'Girl Friday', helping him solve baffling mysteries and outwit criminals of all stripes.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 15, 2005)

Count me down as one who disagrees with the Silver Surfer's inclusion here. Not only was he only the herald of Galactus in (maybe) two issues of his entire comics history (his first appearance), he has since gone on to have 4 volumes of his own title (where he had the starring, heroic role), is regarded as one of the premiere and iconic "paladin-like" heroes of the MU, but even as Galactus' herald, he wouldn't have counted as a sidekick, IMO. The two weren't buddy-buddy, they didn't go on adventures together. All he did was pick out where the Big G's next meal was coming from; he was a cosmic Personal Assistant.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 15, 2005)

44. Peter Pettigrew/Wormtail(Harry Potter)

Peter always took care to be sure that his friends are powerful people. At school he was one of Marauders, group that included James Potter, Sirius Black and Remus Lupin. As an Animagi he can transform into rat. He later decided to turn to bigger fish, and betrayed Potters to Lord Voldemort, which resulted in their death.

While not mighty wizard, he killed 13 people with one spell and allowed Voldemort to return to power. He serves his Master well.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 15, 2005)

Remember to number entries; or else it's hard to follow.  I don't think Vader or the Surfer should be in. I said this in a previous edited Ron Stoppable post, but you may not have seen it.

*45. Jubilation Lee aka Jubilee*






Biography:  The intrepid shadow of Wolverine, Jubilee nursed him back to health after he was crucified by the Reavers in the Australian Outback.  After he was healthy, she accompanied him as he traveled Asia.  Jubilee fought Lady Deathstrike, Sabretooth and the Hand by his side.  She played a key role in Operation: Zero Tolerance.  And through it all, she retains her bubble gum and sparkly personality.  She has won Wolverine's respect, admiraiton, and love.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 15, 2005)

It's seems unanimous.  I'm going to exclude silver surfer from the competition.  Sorry for being late on it.  I am not a marvel fan, so I did not know how long the comic went before silver surfer broke loose.

I'm going to replace him with the nominee "The Luggage" which was not numbered. the next entry should be number 45.  Please remember to number them.


----------



## Zweihänder (Aug 15, 2005)

*





45 - Shepherd Derrial Book* (Firefly)

    Book came aboard the _Serenity_ at Persephone, telling Kaylee he had come from Southdown Abbey and wanted to "walk the world a while." Paying for his passage with real fruit — a rare thing for the crew — Book's spiritual nature is a marked contrast to the grittier nature of the crew.

There are exceptions, though; there is more to Book than meets the eye, as he possesses intimate knowledge of things outside the purview of most "people of God".

(Taken from www.scifi.com)


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 15, 2005)

*47. Dr. John H. Watson*






Biography:  Watson is the sidekick to Sherlock Holmes; often serving as a sounding board for the legendary detective.  Watson is a medical man of some experience. He had served in the military in Afghanistan, having been discharged following an injury received in the line of duty.



*48. Launchpad McQuack*





Biography:  Launchpad McQuack is a character created by the Walt Disney Company who first appeared as Scrooge McDuck's pilot on DuckTales. He was a large, not altogether bright pilot with a history of crashing. He is also known as 'Turbo McQuack'. Later on, Launchpad eventually returned to appear on Darkwing Duck as Darkwing's sidekick.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Aug 15, 2005)

*#49*

A dark horse candidate here.  

#49 *Sango* from the anime TV series _Inu Yasha_

Sango is the tragic character of the show; her village of demon-slaying brethren was destroyed by the demon lord Naraku, and her brother turned against her. She copes with this remarkably well, and remains quiet and solemn. Her weapon is the massive Dragonbone boomerang, that's about the same height as she is, which can cut through armies of demons before returning to her.  She is loyal to Kagome (the female star of Inu Yasha) but has her own agenda too - something that leads to conflict between the two.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 15, 2005)

Next count should be 50 not 49.  I made in counting earlier.  Also remember the official count is updated as much as possible on the first page.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 16, 2005)

50. Pirotess, (Record of Lodoss War Anime)

This beautiful and deadly dark elf served Ashram, the Dark Warlord of Marmo, and despite fighting on the side of evil loved him. At the end she sacrificed her life to safe Ashram, an ultimately heroic act, and my favourite part in those series.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey, why there is no Lodoss Character in Hero or Villiain thread? I haven't even seen all episodes, but I really liked it.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 16, 2005)

51. Soi (Fushigi Yuugi Anime and Manga)

She was sold to be prostitute by her family, and later rescued by Nakago, who trained  her to be the warrior of God Seryuu. Soi was a tragic character, for she loved Nakago, who was an evil and sellfish person, and didn't return her affection( or was afraid to), instead using her great fighting abilities to fullfill his evil plans, as well as her sexual techniques to increase his energy. 

Soi died when she blocked the attack that was supposed to kill Nakago. Nakago mourned her death, for the moment not acting as a villiain.

She is similar character to Pirotess, and it is sad that she was not meant to find happiness.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 16, 2005)

Don Tadow, there was gramatical error in the sentence that you quoted from my Pettigrew entry. I edited it, I urge you to do the same.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 16, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Hey, why there is no Lodoss Character in Hero or Villiain thread? I haven't even seen all episodes, but I really liked it.



Wow, its been so long since I've seen them i forgot about them.  I would love for them to make another set of those .


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 16, 2005)

*52. Jaws*






*Name:* Jaws

*Movies:* _The Spy Who Loved Me_ and _Moonraker._

*Biography:* This hulking, virtually indestructable professional killer repeatedly crossed paths with James Bond.  Named "Jaws" due to his metal teeth that were capable of chewing through a steel cable, this evil henchman of Karl Stromburg nearly succeeded in killing Bond several times, but unlike most evildoers, this one managed to survive his encounters with Bond.

After Bond killed Stromberg and foiled his plans to start a nuclear war between America and the Soviet Union, Jaws entered the service of another evil genius named Hugo Drax.  Once again, Bond and Jaws would repeatedly clash.  After one such fight where Jaws fell from a height that would kill an ordinary man, a petite young woman who couldn't speak rushed to Jaws' aid.  It was love at first sight.

Aboard the space station Moonraker, Hugo Drax was about to complete his plans to eradicate Earth's population and create a new "master race" sired by physically perfect specimans.  A captive James Bond implied that Jaws and his new love didn't fit into Drax's idea of perfection.  When Jaws realized that Bond was right, he turned on his master and freed Bond, then succeeded in helping the British secret agent stop Drax.

After helping Bond to save the world, Jaws and his girlfriend escaped the dying space station and fell back to Earth, sharing a bottle of champaige to celebrate their victory and newfound love.  The fate of Jaws after the Moonraker incident is unknown, but it's widely believed that he gave up his life as a hired assassin and settled down with his woman.


----------



## griff_goodbeard (Aug 16, 2005)

*53. Silent Bob*






Silent Bob, is a chubby, bearded best friend to Jay, an oversexed, overdrugged, hyper, long-haired stoner/drug dealer. He who rarely says anything, but when he does, he often delivers an eloquent bit narative at a pivotal point in story.


----------



## Szatany (Aug 16, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> It's seems unanimous.  I'm going to exclude silver surfer from the competition.  Sorry for being late on it.  I am not a marvel fan, so I did not know how long the comic went before silver surfer broke loose.
> 
> I'm going to replace him with the nominee "The Luggage" which was not numbered. the next entry should be number 45.  Please remember to number them.



Ok, so the surfer was really poor choice, I changed the entry to something else. This one you all love.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 16, 2005)

*54. Sancho Panza*






Don Quixote's faithful sidekick and squire, Sancho was a peasant who was very faithful to Don, but quite cowardly.  He becomes his hero's advisor.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 16, 2005)

*55. Ford Prefect*










Arthur Dent's alien best friend and researcher for the _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_, Ford chose his name because he was in error about the dominant life form on Earth.  In the novel's French translation, his name was changed to Ford Escort.  Ford saves Arthur from a doomed Earth and teaches him the do's and dont's of galactic hitchhiking, uincluding the importance of carrying a towel.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 16, 2005)

*56. Tom Cullen*






Nick Andros met Tom Cullen on Main Street in May, OK.  Tom is a simple guy from the country who is mentally challenged, but is the most loyal and steadfast character in The Stand.  He is eventually sent to Las Vegas as a spy and saves Stu Redman's life.  "M-O-O-N, that spells Tom Cullen."


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Aug 16, 2005)

57: VIR COTTO- Babylon 5
Vir was initally assigned to Babylon 5 as an assistant to Ambassador Londo Mollari - another Centauri of noble descent. The Ambassador's position was at first considered a joke to the Centauri government. As a result, the assistant's position was not considered a particulary important or prestigious position. At the time, Vir was an embarrassment to his family, and his family arranged for him to be assigned to this position as a means of getting him as far away from them as possible.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Aug 16, 2005)

58: Lt. DAVID CORWIN-  Babylon 5

Lieutenant (J.G. - junior grade) David Corwin is a technician in Command and Control, or the Observation Dome, on Babylon 5. Early in 2260, he received a promotion to full lieutenant (roughly equivalent to captain in the army) - previously, he had been a junior grade/2nd lieutenant.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 16, 2005)

We're nearly halfway there, today's max is 5 nominations. 

Tomorrow the nominations will be unlimitted.  I hope to have 128 by the time I arrive in Indy.  

59. Wesley (Buffyverse) - Wesley began Angel as a mild-mannered geek and turned into knowledgable sidekick to angel by season's end.  






Wesley became a character unrecognisable when compared to the first time he burst onto the scene in Buffy the Vampire Slayer. The rigid watcher, brought in to aid Buffy, was, a first, a clueless and insecure wimp. Having left Sunnydale to pursue a career in rogue demon hunting, he soon came across Angel and Cordelia in LA, a place where he was to stay and call home.

Wesley is a favourite among fans and it’s easy to see why. His character went through a massive transformation throughout the five seasons. In the most disturbing plot twist, Wesley kidnapped Angel’s son, Connor and upon discovery, he was alienated from the group in which time, he grew darker and darker. Circumstances brought the group back together and Wesley soon earned Angel’s trust once again, and he became the vampire’s right-hand man. Not only good with research, Wesley was savvy with strategy, too, but his most powerful attribute was the ability to understand, trust and respect Angel. The feeling was mutual the pair fought side-by-side for the greater good. 

60. Virgil - WWE - The Million Dollar Man's butler for much of his wrestling career, he helped in when many belts. 




Virgil was the stereotypical black butler to the million dollar man.  He rarely wrestled (and when he did he jobbed).  

61. Teal'c - Stargate - Member of SG1, has used his knowledge of other worlds and his raw power to be an assett to the team. 




Much of SG-1's knowledge of the Goa'uld comes from the Jaffa Teal'c, a strong and dependable warrior who defected to the Tau'ri after realizing they could be the key to freeing his species from slavery to the Goa'uld. His name means "strength." Teal'c is a Jaffa -- a human used by the Goa'uld as an incubator for infant Goa'uld parasites. Teal'c was not joined with his Goa'uld, but carried one in larval form within his belly. He is more than 100 years old (101 in Season Four's "The Light"), and his long service to the Goa'uld has made him knowledgable of language, enemies, races, technology and more.

Often silent, Teal'c's presence is often stronger without words. A single raise of an eyebrow can make many crumble to their knees. Though it may not always be apparent, Teal'c is frequently amused, and is a passionate man.

62. Leo - (Charmed) Magical Angel like being to the charmed ones, he is the one whom they often call on for guidance and healing when things are dire.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 16, 2005)

Sent to me via email by my gf (whom can not figure out how to register on enworld (disgruntled gibbering... but anyway) . 

Her Quote
"IF you're going to spend time during our gencon vacation on that stupid forum I at least want to nominate some people."  

63. Drusilla (Buffyverse) - Sire to Spike and Spawn of Angel, she was devious and plotting as she played second fiddle to spike, angel and darla. 





Drusilla was mortal and living in London when Angel first came across her in 1860, as she was confessing her sins (she'd been having premonitions) at Church. Angel slowly drove her mad by killing her family and friends and convincing her that she was the spawn of Satan. She was almost killed in Prague by an angry mob which left her sickly and weak, and Spike, her lover of over a century, brought her to Sunnydale to restore her health. Angel's blood, as her sire, was needed to complete the ritual, but Buffy and the gang arrived in time to stop it before he was killed. Nonetheless, it had been enough time for Drusilla to be restored to health, although the Church they were in collapsed on her and Spike, reversing their roles as he was left in a wheelchair while she was fit and strong. Once she was restored, she had the demon known as The Judge assembled so he might destroy the world, but Buffy stopped them before they could accomplish the plan. When Angel lost his soul and joined forces with Spike, Drusilla and he enjoyed a particularly cruel flirtation in front of the devoted Spike and finally pushed him to join forces with Buffy to stop Angelus so that he might get Dru back. Dru killed Kendra by hypnotizing her and subsequently slitting her throat, and she also used her hypnotic talents on Giles, convincing him that she was Jenny Calendar to get him to reveal the key to wakening the demon Acathla and destroying the world. Spike overpowered Dru during the final battle between Buffy and Angel and she was last seen unconscious in Spike's car driving out of Sunnydale. However, she has left Spike twice since then, once for a Chaos Demon and once for a Fungus Demon, saying that Spike wasn't evil enough for her. She eventually turned up again in LA at the behest of Wolfram and Hart, Angel's rivals, to turn her resurrected grandsire, Darla, back into a vampire. Spurred by nostalgia, she returned to Sunnydale to attempt to patch things up with Spike, only to have Spike reject her in favor of his unrequited love for Buffy.


64. Ethel Mertz  (I Love Lucy)- The first televised female sidekick- she often followed naively into Lucy's plans. 




Vivan Vance played a significant part in the history of television as Ethel Mertz, best friend to Lucy of I Love Lucy. She defined the role of second banana, paving the way for future female sidekicks.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 16, 2005)

Wait, Wes was in the hero showdown.  I don't think he should be allowed here.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 16, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> Wait, Wes was in the hero showdown.  I don't think he should be allowed here.



Wes was nominated in the hero forum but was put out in the first vote.  I think he's spent most of his career as a sidekick to Angel (and before faith) as opposed to someone whom isthe "hero" of the show.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 16, 2005)

Don, I think putting Scully as sidekick to Mulder is pretty controversial. She was his partner and equal.

Also, was Elle Driver and other assasins from Kill Bill sidekicks or should I put them as leading ladies?


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 17, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Don, I think putting Scully as sidekick to Mulder is pretty controversial. She was his partner and equal.
> 
> Also, was Elle Driver and other assasins from Kill Bill sidekicks or should I put them as leading ladies?



Ok, I'll exclude skully

I would say elle is a sidekick but not the others.  She is seen in many seens with bill so I"d allow it.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 17, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll exclude skully




I just don't want local enworld feminists to get you.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Aug 17, 2005)

*65. Hyatt - Excel Saga*









The sidekick of Excel, she might have taken over the position were it not for her constant habit of dying. Luckly she seems to get back up again after effort of others to save her life. She also seems to have more blood than any other anime character. She is soft spoke and shows more insight into most matters than Excel.

In the anime, she hails from Mars as a princess brought by the puchuus, a race of extraordinarily ugly creatures who can apprear to be ultra-cute. Their purpose seems as unclear as her goals in the series.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 17, 2005)

66. Elle Driver(Kill Bill movie)

This woman is beautiful and deadly psychopatic assasin, one of Bill's hot killers. Her  sweet temperament cost her her eye. She hated the Bride and likely everyone else besides Bill.








Do you think Alucard from Hellsing is suitable sidekick?


----------



## stevelabny (Aug 17, 2005)

67. Short Round (Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom)




"No time for love, Dr. Jones."
Truer words were never spoken. Short Round was the sidekick to Indiana Jones, professor of archaeology, during his journey to the Temple of Doom. Bugs, mine carts, monkey brains, and evil cults, Indy wouldn't have survived this adventure without Short Round.


----------



## stevelabny (Aug 17, 2005)

68. Uni (D&D cartoon)




The unicorn the Bobby the barbarian befriended when some dumb kids got lost in the world of Dungeons and Dragons. Eric the cavalier hated poor Uni, but Uni continued to follow the group as they traveled. I bet he probably even helped them once or twice. 

C'mon. Someone had to do it.

And I didn't nominate Venger for the villains list, so this is my penance.


----------



## stevelabny (Aug 17, 2005)

69. Luigi (Mario videogames)




Luigi Mario, brother and sidekick to the hero plumber Mario Mario. Luigi NEVER gets any respect, although he's just as talented as his brother...whenever he can overcome his fear. 
Luigi has been around from the beginning, sometimes forgotten when Mario goes on his quests, other times following right alongside. 
Luigi has even gone on an adventure or two on his own, although they are never given the hype that his brother Mario gets.
Luigi is the studlier Mario brother, tall, dark and handsome, not short and fat like Mario. But somehow Mario gets the girl while Luigi toils in obscurity.

"Go uiji."


----------



## stevelabny (Aug 17, 2005)

70. Speedy I - Roy Harper (sidekick to Green Arrow)








While Speedy's most well-known moment is his lowest, he is the sidekick who exemplifies overcoming one's problems. Saddled with having a name that sounds like he should be the sidekick to Flash not Green Arrow, having the always obnoxious Oliver Queen as his mentor, riding around in the Arrow-car, hanging out in the Arrow-Cave, wearing that awful costume, never being as cool as Dick Grayson, having a heroin addiction, and having the mother of his baby being responisble for the destruction of an entire country, Roy has somehow managed to become Arsenal, leader of the Outsiders, secret agent, and guy who scores with ALL the super-powered chicks. 
That's right, he traded his heroin addiction for a HEROINE addiction.


----------



## The Druid Merlin (Aug 17, 2005)

66. Donkey (Shrek universe)- An obnoxious, irritating, wisecracking, and annoying donkey- one of Shreks few friends and his truest friend.

67. Krumm (Aaahh! Real Monsters)- A smelly, rotund, and almost oblivious monster with two hands that he uses as eye stalks- he’s extremely loyal and one of Eckis’s two friends.





68. Dark Helmet (Spaceballs)- Lord of the Down Side of the Shwartz, supreme commander of the military of the Spaceball republic, henchman to President Scroob, and incompetent boob-Lone Star deflected Helmet’s Shwartz blast with a small shaving mirror and Helmet got zapped in the groin with his own powers. He also likes playing with dolls.


----------



## Szatany (Aug 17, 2005)

I can see that silver surfer was removed from the master list, which is good, but why wasn't Mini Me added in his place ?


----------



## Wombat (Aug 17, 2005)

I'd like to nominante one of the truest sidekicks of all time...

#69

IGOR!

http://www.pagine70.com/vmnews/fjunior.jpg

(couldn't work the picture, so just take the link)

Frankenstein's main handyman, digger of graves, finder of brains, puller of switches, flier of kites, without this hunchback's able assistance, Dr. Frankenstein and his Monster would be nobodies.  Igor is a dab hand with a needle, slow of step, and oddly shaped, but it is often said he has is father's eyes ... and isn't giving 'em back.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 18, 2005)

*75.  Owen Burnett/Puck* (Disney's Gargoyles)











*Biography:*  Owen Burnett is the mortal guise of Oberon's Puck, a disguise based on the aspect of the human Preston Vogel. As Owen, the Puck was in the employ of Titania's human husband, Halcyon Renard, at Cyberbiotics when he met the young David Xanatos. Intrigued by Xanatos, the Puck made him an offer: one boon from Puck, or a lifetime of service from Owen Burnett. 

Xanatos chose Owen. 

Owen has served Xanatos ever since, in whatever capacity Xanatos requires of him-- including majordomo, confidant, and even nanny. He appears to have no ties outside of the Xanatos household, excepting his liaisons with the Renard family through Anastasia (Titania). He has no hobbies, no pastimes, no quirks, no eccentricities. He is solemn, confident, collected, and has the very refined accent of a BBC newsreader who has lived abroad for decades.  For the last third of the series, his left hand and forearm are stone, due to his thrusting it into the Cauldron of Life, ostensibly to prove his loyalty to Xanatos. Owen is completely loyal, competent, discrete and capable.

When Oberon recalled his Children to him, the Puck was torn. While he was loyal to Oberon, he was also loyal to David and Fox Xanatos. Hoping to postpone the Gathering, Owen installed devices in and around the Eyrie Building to protect the newborn Alexander Xanatos from fay intervention. The devices failed. Owen confronted Oberon, first as Owen, then in his true form of the Puck. Oberon beat him, though not without significant losses.

Owen's punishment was to remain wholly and completely human, without access to his true form, unless instructing or protecting Alexander Xanatos. He was also banished from the Isle of Avalon. 

Owen and the Puck are one and the same. Although their demeanors may seem incongruous, the faces they show the outside world represent two extremes; the frivolous, mischievous, playful Puck and the dour, cold, crisply British Owen. But there are moments when the spark of hobgoblin can be seen in Owen's cool gaze, and when the Puck can burn with cold clear focus. Never mistake the face that looks out for the sole true aspect.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 18, 2005)

*76.  Norman* (from Mighty Max)






*Biography:*  Norman - In the time of the early Vikings, a young Norman watched his father die at the hands of Spike, an immortal ice giant. Because of his size, Norman couldn't help when he had the chance (he was unable to lift his father's war-axe), and thus blamed himself for the tragedy. At his father's grave, he vowed to become the greatest warrior that ever lived. After a lifetime of battle, Norman was approached by Virgil to become the Guardian. He earned his immortality by defeating the Conqueror - an undefeated champion - and swore to defend the Mighty One with his life if necessary. As the Mighty One's bodyguard, Norman is usually serious but seems to enjoy Max's carefree ways. His numerous aliases over the years have included Thor, Hercules, Samson, and Little John.

Norman is unwavering in his love and devotion to Max and even died for him when the team confronted Skullmaster.  Of course time was reset and he lived again.  But they had ot do the journey all over again.


----------



## stevelabny (Aug 19, 2005)

77. KITT (Knight Rider)





Ok, KITT pushes the sidekick boundaries by being COOLER than David Hasselhoff's Michael Knight BUT he's just a talking car. He's never had hit albums in Germany, and never score with a Baywatch babe. That should qualift him as another classic sidekick. 
Hit that Boost button and watch him fly. 

78. Wonder Girl I (Donna Troy) 




Her origin and history? Um...well first she....no, never mind that was retconned. 
Ok...then she...no, that was retconned too....
She was with the Titans at the beginning... except that she didn't exist yet. 
Hmm. 
Um... she was Wonder Woman's sidekick, a Titan, and cool. You'll just have to take my word on it. She's currently in the process of coming back from the dead. Again. Really.

79. Wonder Girl II (Cassie Sandsmark) 




She hasn't been retconned yet, isn't that cool enough?  The most recent sidekick to Wonder Woman, founding member of Young Justice, and current Titan. She's Zeus's daughter, Superboy's girlfriend, and Ares gave her a cool lasso. Ain't that enough?


----------



## warlord (Aug 20, 2005)

80. Conner Hawke: The Green Arrow's sidekick, son and eventual successor.


----------



## Zweihänder (Aug 20, 2005)

Dr. Rodney McKay

Since Ford has ceased to be a main character, Rodney has taken over being Shepherd's lapdog.  That aside, he is a brilliant scientist, and his _unique_way of doing things (i.e. testing a personal force field by putting it on and having Shepherd shoot him) often leads to answers faster than more conventional methods.  He does occasionally screw up BADLY (for example, the most recent episode of SGA, in which he was responsible for destroying half of a solar system), but, in general, he is a useful person.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 22, 2005)

Back from gencon and ready to fill these squares for the sidekick context. Nominate as many people as you like as we try to feel 128 

if by the odd chance we can not get to 128 we will run it at 96 with the semi rounds being a random by for one lucky sidekick.  Let the games begin


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 23, 2005)

*82. Porky Pig*






*Biography:*  Porky was often cast as a star, in the everyman role, and most notably as the sidekick to Daffy Duck.  His most famous role as sidekick was to Duck Dodgers of the 24th 1/2 Century, played by Daffy.  Porky was the Eager Young Space Cadet.  He often prevented Daffy from the results of his own stupidity or solved the plot.


*83.  Hamton J. Pig*






*Biography:*  Hamton is constantly being taken advantage of by his best friend, Plucky, who can talk him into just about anything.  In the Plucky 'movie parodies', Hamton can invariably be found as the duck's sidekick.  While Plucky fights big battles against enormous odds, Hamton takes on the annoying little battles of everyday life. Hamton is intensely loyal.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 23, 2005)

*84.  Mercy Graves*  (from Superman)






*Biography (from the Warner Bros website):*  A tough young woman with a checkered past, Mercy Graves serves as Lex Luthor's personal body guard and chauffeur. Originally the leader of a gang of girl thieves, Mercy once daringly swiped Luthor's briefcase from under the billionaire's nose. Naturally she didn't get far before Luthor's men hunted her down, but rather than take revenge, Luthor offered Mercy a job. He was impressed with her mixture of ruthlessness and street savvy so he took her in, cleaned her up, and made her his right-hand girl. Mercy can be very physical and is an absolute demon in a fight. She uses a rough, street-form of kickboxing as her preferred form of attack, and can take anyone this side of Superman in one-on-one combat. She's also an expert with most forms of handheld weapons and has no problem with using them when she has to. 

Mercy is loyal and respectful to Luthor, but never servile

Also, Mercy is the only one in Luthor's entire company who can get away with calling him "Lex".


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok, we're going to start it at 96 with the final round being a threeway tussle that will then go to two rounds here is the list so far 
1. Robin: Tim Drake (Batman) --- The only Robin to best breakaway from the Batman shadow and show his individualism
2. Gabrielle (Xena) --- sidekick to Xena
3. Moonglum of Elwher- companion to Elric of Melnibone for the greater part of the albino's adventures
4. Daigoro- he infant son of Itto Ogami, after the murrder of his mother he choose to follow the Dark Road of Meifudo with his father and together they became known and feared as the Lone Wolf and Cub
5. Alexander "Xander" LaVelle Harris (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) - Sidekick to Buffy Summers he used his wit more than his brawn to become a valuable part of the scoobies.
6. Jack Burton- (Big Trouble in LIttle China) -
7. Jar Jar Binks- (Star Wars) - Kids love him
8. The Luggage (from Discworld)
9. Kid Flash I: Wally West (The Flash)- Young Wally West helped his uncle Barry Allen, the Flash, save the world many times over.
10. Loiosh (Familiar to Vlad Taltos, in Steven Brust's Dragaera)- Because every hero can use a wisecracking flying reptile with a poisonous bite...
11. Subotai (Conan the Barbarian)
12. Chewbacca (Star Wars)
13. Rick Jones (Sidekick to Hulk and Captain America)- Rick is responsible for the creation of the Hulk and the formation of the Avengers, and has been sidekick to both the Hulk and Captain America.
14. Cassandra Cain - (Batgirl #2)- Cassandra was raised (by the hitman David Cain) to be a perfect killer, to read people's movements as if they were spoken words.
15. Gimli- (Lord of the Rings)
16. Ron Weasley (Harry Potter) - Ron has risen above every obstacle in his path to become a true friend to Harry Potter, and a valuable ally in the fight against the forces of evil (or the opposing Quidditch team).
17. Sallah (Indian Jones) - A longtime friend of Indiana Jones, Sallah lives in Egypt with his family.
18. Arthur (The Tick) -
19. Kimishima Kunihiko (from the anime series s-CRY-ed) - An ordinary man in a world of people with strange powers, he's often relegated to the role of "getaway driver"
20. Nodwick. (Nodwick) - Despite being the title character, Nodwick is the henchman for the adventuring party
10. Loiosh (Familiar to Vlad Taltos, in Steven Brust's Dragaera)- Because every hero can use a wisecracking flying reptile with a poisonous bite...
11. Subotai (Conan the Barbarian)
12. Chewbacca (Star Wars)
13. Rick Jones (Sidekick to Hulk and Captain America)- Rick is responsible for the creation of the Hulk and the formation of the Avengers, and has been sidekick to both the Hulk and Captain America.
14. Cassandra Cain - (Batgirl #2)- Cassandra was raised (by the hitman David Cain) to be a perfect killer, to read people's movements as if they were spoken words.
15. Gimli- (Lord of the Rings)
16. Ron Weasley (Harry Potter) - Ron has risen above every obstacle in his path to become a true friend to Harry Potter, and a valuable ally in the fight against the forces of evil (or the opposing Quidditch team).
17. Sallah (Indian Jones) - A longtime friend of Indiana Jones, Sallah lives in Egypt with his family.
18. Arthur (The Tick) -
19. Kimishima Kunihiko (from the anime series s-CRY-ed) - An ordinary man in a world of people with strange powers, he's often relegated to the role of "getaway driver"
20. Nodwick. (Nodwick) - Despite being the title character, Nodwick is the henchman for the adventuring party
21 Ron Stoppable (Kim Possible)- Kim Possible's best friend (boyfriend?) and sidekick.
22. Barney Fife (Andy Griffon)- In the small town of Mayberry, Barney is Andy Taylor's sidekick and deputy.
23. The Red Archer - (???) Another sidekick of Elric's
24. Kato (Green Hornet) - Kato basically fought everybody for the Green Hornet and drove him around.
25. Robin: Dick Grayson (Batman, DC Universe) - Batman's first sidekick came into his own under the dark knight.
26. Kaylee (Firefly) - Cheerful, energetic Kaylee (full name, Kaywinnit Lee Frye) is Serenity's ace mechanic, a tomboy who accepts anything the universe throws at her with a smile and a bounce.
27. Willow (Buffyverse)- First the computer geek whom figured everything out and then the powerful lesbian witch, Willow stood in the shadows for most seasons.
28. Harlene Quinzelle aka Harley Quinn (DC Universe)- The Joker's moll and frequent accomplice, Harley Quinn, is almost as unpredictable and deadly as her infamous boss.
29. Shego (from Kim Possible)- She's also a sarcastic, violent smart-mouth who enjoys being snide to Dr. Drakken and fighting Kim Possible.
30. Mushroom (Mt. Zogon) - Galeena's mushroom from Mt. Zogon.
31. Bupu the Gully Dwarf (Dragonlance) - Probably the smartest Gully Dwarf ever, Bupu fell in love with Raistlin Majere, okay, so she did SOME dumb things, because of a spell.
32. Minsc (Baldur's Gate) - This hulking warrior from Rashemen becomes involved in the Bhaalspawn saga, an incident that will forever change the Forgotten Realms.
33. Q (James Bond)- He is the head of Q branch, the fictional research and development division of the British Secret Service.
34. Orko (He-Man)-"Orko" is an inept magician from the parallel dimensional world of Trolla.
35. Gir (Invader Zim)- GIR is essentially a psychotic, stupid robot slave belonging to Zim
36. Grima Wormtongue (LOTR)- As a intelligent and thoughtful individual he didn't really feel at home in society of barbarians that inhabited Rohan.
37. Mr. Spock (Star Trek, The Original Series)- Spock is the son of the Vulcan ambassador Sarek and his human wife Amanda Grayson.
38. R2-d2 (Star Wars) - R2-D2 was the droid sidekick to both the hero and the anti-hero of the Star Wars saga (okay, so he was a sidekick for Anakin, not Vader). He is the droid version of Nodwick.
39. The Luggage (from Pratchett Discworld). Who would not like to own such a handy piece of sapient pearwood?
40. Tonto (Lone Ranger) - Tonto was the sidekick of The Lone Ranger, the popular Western character created by George W. Trendle (in collaboration with others).
41. Penny (Inspector Gadget) - Inspector Gadget is her guardian and caretaker, though often she seems more suited to be his caretaker due to Gadget's clumsiness and general cluelessness.
42. Barry Gabrewski (Sidekicks)- arry becomes sick of getting picked on by the bigger guys, and decides to learn karate, in hopes of one day meeting the great Chuck Norris.
43. Sharona Fleming [Monk]- Sharona was a nurse hired by Adrian Monk's former boss to watch out for the OCD detective after he was let go from the police force.
44. Peter Pettigrew/Wormtail(Harry Potter)- Peter always took care to be sure that his friends are powerful people.
45. Jubilation Lee aka Jubilee (Marvel Universe) - The intrepid shadow of Wolverine, Jubilee nursed him back to health after he was crucified by the Reavers in the Australian Outback.
46 Shepherd Derrial Book (Firefly)- Book's spiritual nature is a marked contrast to the grittier nature of the crew.
47. Dr. John H. Watson (Sherlock Holmes)- Watson is the sidekick to Sherlock Holmes; often serving as a sounding board for the legendary detective.
48. Launchpad McQuack (Duck Tales)- Launchpad McQuack is a character created by the Walt Disney Company who first appeared as Scrooge McDuck's pilot on DuckTales.
49. Sango (InuYasha)- Sango is the tragic character of the show; her village of demon-slaying brethren was destroyed by the demon lord Naraku, and her brother turned against her.
50. Pirotess (Record of Lodoss War Anime)- This beautiful and deadly dark elf served Ashram, the Dark Warlord of Marmo, and despite fighting on the side of evil loved him.
51. Soi (Fushigi Yuugi Anime and Manga)- She was sold to be prostitute by her family, and later rescued by Nakago, who trained her to be the warrior of God Seryuu.
52. Jaws (James Bond) - This hulking, virtually indestructable professional killer repeatedly crossed paths with James Bond.
53. Silent Bob (Kevin Smith Movies) - Silent Bob, is a chubby, bearded best friend to Jay, an oversexed, overdrugged, hyper, long-haired stoner/drug dealer.
54. Sancho Panza (Don Quixotio) - Don Quixote's faithful sidekick and squire, Sancho was a peasant who was very faithful to Don, but quite cowardly.
55. Ford Prefect (Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy) - Arthur Dent's alien best friend and researcher for the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, Ford chose his name because he was in error about the dominant life form on Earth.
56. Tom Cullen (The Stand) - Tom is a simple guy from the country who is mentally challenged, but is the most loyal and steadfast character in The Stand.
57. Vir Cotto (Babylon 5) - Vir was initally assigned to Babylon 5 as an assistant to Ambassador Londo Mollari - another Centauri of noble descent.
58. David Corwin - Babylon 5 - David Corwin is a technician in Command and Control, or the Observation Dome, on Babylon 5.
59. Wesley (Buffyverse) - Wesley began Angel as a mild-mannered geek and turned into knowledgable sidekick to angel by season's end.
60. Virgil - WWE - The Million Dollar Man's butler for much of his wrestling career, he helped in when many belts.
61. Teal'c - Stargate - Member of SG1, has used his knowledge of other worlds and his raw power to be an assett to the team.
62. Leo - (Charmed) Magical Angel like being to the charmed ones, he is the one whom they often call on for guidance and healing when things are dire.
63. Drusilla (Buffyverse) - Sire to Spike and Spawn of Angel, she was devious and plotting as she played second fiddle to spike, angel and darla.
64. Ethel Mertz (I Love Lucy)- The first televised female sidekick- she often followed naively into Lucy's plans.
65. Hyatt - (Excel Saga) - The sidekick of Excel, she might have taken over the position were it not for her constant habit of dying. Luckly she seems to get back up again after effort of others to save her life
66. Elle Driver(Kill Bill movie) - This woman is beautiful and deadly psychopatic assasin, one of Bill's hot killers. Her sweet temperament cost her her eye. She hated the Bride and likely everyone else besides Bill.
67. Short Round (Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom)- ruer words were never spoken. Short Round was the sidekick to Indiana Jones, professor of archaeology, during his journey to the Temple of Doom.
68. Uni (D&D cartoon) - The unicorn the Bobby the barbarian befriended when some dumb kids got lost in the world of Dungeons and Dragons.
69. Luigi (Mario videogames) - uigi Mario, brother and sidekick to the hero plumber Mario Mario. Luigi NEVER gets any respect, although he's just as talented as his brother...whenever he can overcome his fear.
70. Speedy I - Roy Harper (sidekick to Green Arrow)- While Speedy's most well-known moment is his lowest, he is the sidekick who exemplifies overcoming one's problems.
71. Donkey (Shrek universe)- An obnoxious, irritating, wisecracking, and annoying donkey- one of Shreks few friends and his truest friend.
72. Krumm (Ahhh... Real Monsters)- A smelly, rotund, and almost oblivious monster with two hands that he uses as eye stalks- he’s extremely loyal and one of Eckis’s two friends.
73. Dark Helmet (Spaceballs)- Lord of the Down Side of the Shwartz, supreme commander of the military of the Spaceball republic, henchman to President Scroob, and incompetent boob-Lone Star deflected Helmet’s Shwartz blast with a small shaving mirror and Helmet got zapped in the groin with his own powers.
74. IGOR! (Frankenstein)- Frankenstein's main handyman, digger of graves, finder of brains, puller of switches, flier of kites, without this hunchback's able assistance, Dr. Frankenstein and his Monster would be nobodies.
75. Owen Burnett/Puck (Disney's Gargoyles)- Owen Burnett is the mortal guise of Oberon's Puck, a disguise based on the aspect of the human Preston Vogel.
76. Norman (from Mighty Max)- Norman is unwavering in his love and devotion to Max and even died for him when the team confronted Skullmaster.
77. KITT (Knight Rider)- Ok, KITT pushes the sidekick boundaries by being COOLER than David Hasselhoff's Michael Knight.
78. Wonder Girl I (Donna Troy)- she was Wonder Woman's sidekick, a Titan, and cool.
79. Wonder Girl II (Cassie Sandsmark)- SThe most recent sidekick to Wonder Woman, founding member of Young Justice, and current Titan.
80. Conner Hawke: (DC Universe) The Green Arrow's sidekick, son and eventual successor.
81. Dr. Rodney McKay (Stargate) - Since Ford has ceased to be a main character, Rodney has taken over being Shepherd's lapdog.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 24, 2005)

82. Obelix (originally Obélix from Asterix) - a character, a sidekick with superhuman strength in the Asterix comic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Unlike all other Gauls in the village, Obelix has no need to drink the druid's magic potion, that gives superhuman strength, because he fell into the cauldron as a baby, making its effect upon him permanent. This does not seem to have led to a general practice of infant baptism in magic potion among the Gauls. While Getafix has said on several occasions that there would be "dangerous side effects" if Obelix did drink magic potion, he never elaborated on exactly what would happen, and no evidence substantiates his claim.

83. Ebony White (40s Serial The Sprit) -  a character from the comics series The Spirit, created by Will Eisner. 





Ebony White is a character from the comics series The Spirit, created by Will Eisner. He is a African-American boy sidekick to Denny Colt, the title character. He drives a taxi and frequently helps the Spirit out of tough situations.

The appearance and characterisation of White (especially early in the series) is probably the most common criticism of the generally acclaimed strip. The character is cited as one of many examples of racist stereotypes in mainstream 20th century United States culture. His name is a racial pun, and his facial features - including large white eyes and thick pinkish lips - are typical of racial pickaninny caricatures popular throughout the "Jim Crow" era. As a loyal assistant to the white hero, he has been compared to the Uncle Tom stereotype.

On the other hand, the character is also sometimes cited as breaking new ground, as a likeable recurring character at a time when black characters of any kind were uncommon in comics. The character also developed as the series progressed, becoming less like the cowardly and dim-witted stereotype. Eisner reported receiving letters of both praise and criticism for the character at the time.

84. Muttley- (Hanna Barbara) - a dog, first appeared in Wacky Races in 1968, as the sidekick of a nasty but incompetent and horribly accident-prone villain named Dick Dastardly





Muttley is a Hanna-Barbera animated fictional character that was voiced by Don Messick (who also voiced Scooby-Doo). Muttley, a dog, first appeared in Wacky Races in 1968, as the sidekick of a nasty but incompetent and horribly accident-prone villain named Dick Dastardly. While Dick was created as the equivalent of Professor Fate from the 1960s movie The Great Race, Muttley mirrored the film's character of Max Meen. Dick and Muttley were paired together in various later Hanna-Barbera series as bumbling villains.

Muttley does not really talk; his main examples of speech are his trademark snicker---a wheezing, asthmatic laugh (usually made at Dick's expense)---and a mushy, low-in-the mouth grumble against an unsympathetic or harsh Dick (usually along the lines of "Rassum brassum msblsssl Rick Rastardly!"). Don Messick had used Muttley's distinctive laugh for another Hanna-Barbera canine, Precious Pupp, several years earlier, and repurposed it for Alexandra Cabot's cat Sebastian on Josie and the Pussycats in 1970.

85. Miles Prower (Sonic the Hedgehock) -  a character in the Sonic the Hedgehog series of video games, comics, and TV shows released by Sega. 






Although Tails can fly like a helicopter, he also enjoys flying Sonic's red biplane, the Tornado. As the series progressed, it was obvious his interest in the old biplane went further than just piloting it - Tails is a mechanical genius with intelligence comparable to Dr. Eggman's, and soon many modifications to the Tornado, as well as new biplanes, were added to his arsenal. He also operates a small blue submarine called the "Sea Fox" and a race car called the "Whirlwind S7", a vehicle clearly based upon the Lotus/Catherham Super Seven (hence the name).

In Sonic Adventure, Tails was experimenting with a Chaos Emerald-powered prototype plane based on Sonic's Tornado, the Tornado II. The Tornado II had two modes. One was quite similar to the old Tornado, but with a button press, Tails could make it transform into a rather futuristic-looking little plane, which outperformed the Tornado in all but one important function-- landing gear. Big the Cat ended up flying the wrecked Tornado II to his home after Sonic and Tails crash-landed on Eggman's flying fortress, the Egg Carrier.

86. Battlecat/Cringer (He-Man)- Battlecat is normally known as Cringer, the cowardly, lazy, overeating feline companion of Prince Adam whom becomes battlecat when He-man changes.





Battlecat is normally known as Cringer, the cowardly, lazy, overeating feline companion of Prince Adam. He tends to spend most of his time as Cringer sleeping, eating, and avoiding responsibility, as well as hiding at the slightest sign of trouble or danger. He can talk, although no reason is ever really given for this ability, and he is treated as if speaking is completely normal. His species is never given an explicit name and it is unclear how many others like him there are. When Prince Adam transforms in to He Man, he then holds his sword out and fires an energy beam at Cringer, transforming him in to Battlecat. When he becomes Battlecat, he grows to about twice his size, and is outfitted in red armor that covers his head, and back, with a saddle mounted on it for riding. As battlecat, he is brave, fearless, and powerful. His voice changes significantly, and he talks with a growl, as opposed to his whimpering voice that is heard when he is Cringer. Cringer generally dislikes becoming Battlecat, but he goes along with it anyway. He largely serves as a steed for he man, but he is known for mixing it up with the villains as well.


----------



## Szatany (Aug 24, 2005)

*90. Mini-Me* (Austin Powers)

When Dr. Evil was cryogenically frozen, he was cloned just in case Dr. Evil didn't come back. The clone was exactly the same as Dr. Evil except he was one-eighth his size. Mini-Me also has a cat called Mini-Mr. Bigglesworth. He loves Belgian chocolate and terrorizing Scott Evil. He cannot speak, and can only communicate by saying "Eeeee!"

He joins Austin Powers's side in in Goldmember, after Dr.Evil shuns him aside in favour of Scott Evil. He is legendary amongst little people circles for being a "tripod".


----------



## warlord (Aug 24, 2005)

88. Bucky: Captain America's sidekick in WWII eventually was killed by Baron Zemo's remote controled plane.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 24, 2005)

The numbering is off.  I got #82, 83, and 84 with Porky Pig, Hamton, and Mercy Graves respectively.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 25, 2005)

Ok, redid and revealuted thi s where we are 
1. Robin: Tim Drake (Batman) --- The only Robin to best breakaway from the Batman shadow and show his individualism
2. Gabrielle (Xena) --- sidekick to Xena
3. Moonglum of Elwher- companion to Elric of Melnibone for the greater part of the albino's adventures
4. Daigoro- he infant son of Itto Ogami, after the murrder of his mother he choose to follow the Dark Road of Meifudo with his father and together they became known and feared as the Lone Wolf and Cub
5. Alexander "Xander" LaVelle Harris (Buffy the Vampire Slayer) - Sidekick to Buffy Summers he used his wit more than his brawn to become a valuable part of the scoobies.
6. Jack Burton- (Big Trouble in LIttle China) -
7. Jar Jar Binks- (Star Wars) - Kids love him
8. The Luggage (from Discworld)
9. Kid Flash I: Wally West (The Flash)- Young Wally West helped his uncle Barry Allen, the Flash, save the world many times over.
10. Loiosh (Familiar to Vlad Taltos, in Steven Brust's Dragaera)- Because every hero can use a wisecracking flying reptile with a poisonous bite...
11. Subotai (Conan the Barbarian)
12. Chewbacca (Star Wars)
13. Rick Jones (Sidekick to Hulk and Captain America)- Rick is responsible for the creation of the Hulk and the formation of the Avengers, and has been sidekick to both the Hulk and Captain America.
14. Cassandra Cain - (Batgirl #2)- Cassandra was raised (by the hitman David Cain) to be a perfect killer, to read people's movements as if they were spoken words.
15. Gimli- (Lord of the Rings)
16. Ron Weasley (Harry Potter) - Ron has risen above every obstacle in his path to become a true friend to Harry Potter, and a valuable ally in the fight against the forces of evil (or the opposing Quidditch team).
17. Sallah (Indian Jones) - A longtime friend of Indiana Jones, Sallah lives in Egypt with his family.
18. Arthur (The Tick) -
19. Kimishima Kunihiko (from the anime series s-CRY-ed) - An ordinary man in a world of people with strange powers, he's often relegated to the role of "getaway driver"
20. Nodwick. (Nodwick) - Despite being the title character, Nodwick is the henchman for the adventuring party
10. Loiosh (Familiar to Vlad Taltos, in Steven Brust's Dragaera)- Because every hero can use a wisecracking flying reptile with a poisonous bite...
11. Subotai (Conan the Barbarian)
12. Chewbacca (Star Wars)
13. Rick Jones (Sidekick to Hulk and Captain America)- Rick is responsible for the creation of the Hulk and the formation of the Avengers, and has been sidekick to both the Hulk and Captain America.
14. Cassandra Cain - (Batgirl #2)- Cassandra was raised (by the hitman David Cain) to be a perfect killer, to read people's movements as if they were spoken words.
15. Gimli- (Lord of the Rings)
16. Ron Weasley (Harry Potter) - Ron has risen above every obstacle in his path to become a true friend to Harry Potter, and a valuable ally in the fight against the forces of evil (or the opposing Quidditch team).
17. Sallah (Indian Jones) - A longtime friend of Indiana Jones, Sallah lives in Egypt with his family.
18. Arthur (The Tick) -
19. Kimishima Kunihiko (from the anime series s-CRY-ed) - An ordinary man in a world of people with strange powers, he's often relegated to the role of "getaway driver"
20. Nodwick. (Nodwick) - Despite being the title character, Nodwick is the henchman for the adventuring party
21 Ron Stoppable (Kim Possible)- Kim Possible's best friend (boyfriend?) and sidekick.
22. Barney Fife (Andy Griffon)- In the small town of Mayberry, Barney is Andy Taylor's sidekick and deputy.
23. The Red Archer - (???) Another sidekick of Elric's
24. Kato (Green Hornet) - Kato basically fought everybody for the Green Hornet and drove him around.
25. Robin: Dick Grayson (Batman, DC Universe) - Batman's first sidekick came into his own under the dark knight.
26. Kaylee (Firefly) - Cheerful, energetic Kaylee (full name, Kaywinnit Lee Frye) is Serenity's ace mechanic, a tomboy who accepts anything the universe throws at her with a smile and a bounce.
27. Willow (Buffyverse)- First the computer geek whom figured everything out and then the powerful lesbian witch, Willow stood in the shadows for most seasons.
28. Harlene Quinzelle aka Harley Quinn (DC Universe)- The Joker's moll and frequent accomplice, Harley Quinn, is almost as unpredictable and deadly as her infamous boss.
29. Shego (from Kim Possible)- She's also a sarcastic, violent smart-mouth who enjoys being snide to Dr. Drakken and fighting Kim Possible.
30. Mushroom (Mt. Zogon) - Galeena's mushroom from Mt. Zogon.
31. Bupu the Gully Dwarf (Dragonlance) - Probably the smartest Gully Dwarf ever, Bupu fell in love with Raistlin Majere, okay, so she did SOME dumb things, because of a spell.
32. Minsc (Baldur's Gate) - This hulking warrior from Rashemen becomes involved in the Bhaalspawn saga, an incident that will forever change the Forgotten Realms.
33. Q (James Bond)- He is the head of Q branch, the fictional research and development division of the British Secret Service. 
34. Orko (He-Man)-"Orko" is an inept magician from the parallel dimensional world of Trolla.
35. Gir (Invader Zim)- GIR is essentially a psychotic, stupid robot slave belonging to Zim
36. Grima Wormtongue (LOTR)- As a intelligent and thoughtful individual he didn't really feel at home in society of barbarians that inhabited Rohan. 
37. Mr. Spock (Star Trek, The Original Series)- Spock is the son of the Vulcan ambassador Sarek and his human wife Amanda Grayson. 
38. R2-d2 (Star Wars) - R2-D2 was the droid sidekick to both the hero and the anti-hero of the Star Wars saga (okay, so he was a sidekick for Anakin, not Vader). He is the droid version of Nodwick.
39. The Luggage (from Pratchett Discworld). Who would not like to own such a handy piece of sapient pearwood?
40. Tonto (Lone Ranger) - Tonto was the sidekick of The Lone Ranger, the popular Western character created by George W. Trendle (in collaboration with others).
41. Penny (Inspector Gadget) - Inspector Gadget is her guardian and caretaker, though often she seems more suited to be his caretaker due to Gadget's clumsiness and general cluelessness.
42. Barry Gabrewski (Sidekicks)- arry becomes sick of getting picked on by the bigger guys, and decides to learn karate, in hopes of one day meeting the great Chuck Norris.
43. Sharona Fleming [Monk]- Sharona was a nurse hired by Adrian Monk's former boss to watch out for the OCD detective after he was let go from the police force.
44. Peter Pettigrew/Wormtail(Harry Potter)- Peter always took care to be sure that his friends are powerful people.
45. Jubilation Lee aka Jubilee (Marvel Universe) - The intrepid shadow of Wolverine, Jubilee nursed him back to health after he was crucified by the Reavers in the Australian Outback.
46  Shepherd Derrial Book (Firefly)-  Book's spiritual nature is a marked contrast to the grittier nature of the crew.
47. Dr. John H. Watson (Sherlock Holmes)- Watson is the sidekick to Sherlock Holmes; often serving as a sounding board for the legendary detective.
48.  Launchpad McQuack (Duck Tales)- Launchpad McQuack is a character created by the Walt Disney Company who first appeared as Scrooge McDuck's pilot on DuckTales.
49. Sango (InuYasha)- Sango is the tragic character of the show; her village of demon-slaying brethren was destroyed by the demon lord Naraku, and her brother turned against her.
50. Pirotess (Record of Lodoss War Anime)- This beautiful and deadly dark elf served Ashram, the Dark Warlord of Marmo, and despite fighting on the side of evil loved him.
51. Soi (Fushigi Yuugi Anime and Manga)- She was sold to be prostitute by her family, and later rescued by Nakago, who trained her to be the warrior of God Seryuu.
52. Jaws (James Bond) - This hulking, virtually indestructable professional killer repeatedly crossed paths with James Bond. 
53. Silent Bob (Kevin Smith Movies) - Silent Bob, is a chubby, bearded best friend to Jay, an oversexed, overdrugged, hyper, long-haired stoner/drug dealer.
54. Sancho Panza (Don Quixotio) - Don Quixote's faithful sidekick and squire, Sancho was a peasant who was very faithful to Don, but quite cowardly. 
55. Ford Prefect (Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy) - Arthur Dent's alien best friend and researcher for the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, Ford chose his name because he was in error about the dominant life form on Earth.
56. Tom Cullen (The Stand) - Tom is a simple guy from the country who is mentally challenged, but is the most loyal and steadfast character in The Stand.
57. Vir Cotto (Babylon 5) - Vir was initally assigned to Babylon 5 as an assistant to Ambassador Londo Mollari - another Centauri of noble descent.
58. David Corwin - Babylon 5 - David Corwin is a technician in Command and Control, or the Observation Dome, on Babylon 5. 
59. Wesley (Buffyverse) - Wesley began Angel as a mild-mannered geek and turned into knowledgable sidekick to angel by season's end.
60. Virgil - WWE - The Million Dollar Man's butler for much of his wrestling career, he helped in when many belts. 
61. Teal'c - Stargate - Member of SG1, has used his knowledge of other worlds and his raw power to be an assett to the team.
62. Leo - (Charmed) Magical Angel like being to the charmed ones, he is the one whom they often call on for guidance and healing when things are dire.
63. Drusilla (Buffyverse) - Sire to Spike and Spawn of Angel, she was devious and plotting as she played second fiddle to spike, angel and darla.
64. Ethel Mertz (I Love Lucy)- The first televised female sidekick- she often followed naively into Lucy's plans.
65. Hyatt - (Excel Saga) - The sidekick of Excel, she might have taken over the position were it not for her constant habit of dying. Luckly she seems to get back up again after effort of others to save her life
66. Elle Driver(Kill Bill movie) - This woman is beautiful and deadly psychopatic assasin, one of Bill's hot killers. Her sweet temperament cost her her eye. She hated the Bride and likely everyone else besides Bill.
67. Short Round (Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom)- ruer words were never spoken. Short Round was the sidekick to Indiana Jones, professor of archaeology, during his journey to the Temple of Doom.
68. Uni (D&D cartoon) - The unicorn the Bobby the barbarian befriended when some dumb kids got lost in the world of Dungeons and Dragons. 
69. Luigi (Mario videogames) - uigi Mario, brother and sidekick to the hero plumber Mario Mario. Luigi NEVER gets any respect, although he's just as talented as his brother...whenever he can overcome his fear.
70. Speedy I - Roy Harper (sidekick to Green Arrow)- While Speedy's most well-known moment is his lowest, he is the sidekick who exemplifies overcoming one's problems.
71. Donkey (Shrek universe)- An obnoxious, irritating, wisecracking, and annoying donkey- one of Shreks few friends and his truest friend.
72. Krumm (Ahhh... Real Monsters)- A smelly, rotund, and almost oblivious monster with two hands that he uses as eye stalks- he’s extremely loyal and one of Eckis’s two friends.
73. Dark Helmet (Spaceballs)- Lord of the Down Side of the Shwartz, supreme commander of the military of the Spaceball republic, henchman to President Scroob, and incompetent boob-Lone Star deflected Helmet’s Shwartz blast with a small shaving mirror and Helmet got zapped in the groin with his own powers.
74. IGOR! (Frankenstein)- Frankenstein's main handyman, digger of graves, finder of brains, puller of switches, flier of kites, without this hunchback's able assistance, Dr. Frankenstein and his Monster would be nobodies.
75. Owen Burnett/Puck (Disney's Gargoyles)- Owen Burnett is the mortal guise of Oberon's Puck, a disguise based on the aspect of the human Preston Vogel. 
76. Norman (from Mighty Max)- Norman is unwavering in his love and devotion to Max and even died for him when the team confronted Skullmaster.
77. KITT (Knight Rider)- Ok, KITT pushes the sidekick boundaries by being COOLER than David Hasselhoff's Michael Knight.
78. Wonder Girl I (Donna Troy)- she was Wonder Woman's sidekick, a Titan, and cool. 
79. Wonder Girl II (Cassie Sandsmark)- SThe most recent sidekick to Wonder Woman, founding member of Young Justice, and current Titan.
80. Conner Hawke: (DC Universe) The Green Arrow's sidekick, son and eventual successor.
81. Dr. Rodney McKay (Stargate) - Since Ford has ceased to be a main character, Rodney has taken over being Shepherd's lapdog.
82. Obelix (originally Obélix from Asterix) - a character, a sidekick with superhuman strength in the Asterix comic
83. Ebony White (40s Serial The Sprit) - a character from the comics series The Spirit, created by Will Eisner.
84. Muttley- (Hanna Barbara) - a dog, first appeared in Wacky Races in 1968, as the sidekick of a nasty but incompetent and horribly accident-prone villain named Dick Dastardly
85. Miles Prower (Sonic the Hedgehock) - a character in the Sonic the Hedgehog series of video games, comics, and TV shows released by Sega.
86. Battlecat/Cringer (He-Man)- Battlecat is normally known as Cringer, the cowardly, lazy, overeating feline companion of Prince Adam whom becomes battlecat when He-man changes.
87. Mini-mi (Austn Powers) - When Dr. Evil was cryogenically frozen, he was cloned just in case Dr. Evil didn't come back.
88. Bucky: Captain America's sidekick in WWII eventually was killed by Baron Zemo's remote controled plane.
89. Porky Pig (Looney Tunes) - Porky was often cast as a star, in the everyman role, and most notably as the sidekick to Daffy Duck.
90. Hamton J. Pig (Tiny Tunes) - Hamton is constantly being taken advantage of by his best friend, Plucky.
91. Mercy Graves (from Superman DC Universe) - A tough young woman with a checkered past, Mercy Graves serves as Lex Luthor's personal body guard and chauffeur.

I"m hoping to get 128 by the end of this week, if I only get 96 we'll run all the rounds with a speciall three way battle at the end.


----------



## warlord (Aug 25, 2005)

90. The Black Cat: Felcia Hardy who for ashort time was Spidey's sidekick/love intrest.


----------



## Tauric (Aug 25, 2005)

91.  Lockheed the dragon.  Loyal companion to Kitty Pryde (Shadowcat of the X-men), he's saved her and her teammate's hide on more than one occasion.








92.  Gennosuke the rhinocerous bountry hunter.  Sometimes sidekick to Usagi Yojimbo, the rabbit ronin.





Gennosuke began life in difficult fashion, he and his mother following his father on a mission of revenge on behalf of Lady Asano of clan Shirageta. Gen was taught how to fight by his father, but came to resent him because of his cold samurai ways.

When Gen turned thirteen, his mother now dead, he struck out on his own, leaving his father to continue his vendetta alone. He soon discovered that his father's kenjutsu training came in handy and he turned his hand to bounty hunting.

Gen 'befriended' Usagi while attempting to con him into helping him kill a group of bandits. Gen is extremely good at his chosen profession, and while he claims to have no sense of honour there is something about Gen that makes those that are his friends convinced that he is neither heartless or stupid. He is a loyal to his money, but no matter how much he denies it, he is loyal to his friends first.



Hey, I don't know if you've noticed, but the Luggage is on the list twice, #8 and #39, and your list repeats #10-20.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 25, 2005)

We're on Count 95, with that i nominate 

95- Birdboy- (Harvey Birdman: Attorney at Law)-  Birdboy has similar powers to those of Birdman. He lacks the natural wings sported by his mentor, and uses mechanical ones instead.

96- Avenger- (Harvey Birdman: Attorney at Law) - Avenger is Birdman's loyal partner.









97- Snoopy (Peanuts) - Charile Brown's Lawyer pooch sidekick. 




98- Odie (Garfield) - Garfield's lovable but cute sidekick. 




99- Starscreen (Transformers)  Megatron's favorite henchment and sidekick whom usually is by his side (if not just to stab him in the back).






100- Captain Caveman Jr. - Cavey Jr is the son of prehistoric hero Captain Caveman. 





101- Azrael- (SMurfs) Henchcat and sidekick to Gargamel


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 25, 2005)

We got 27 more to go. No matter how obscure whether it be literatature, film, tv, or movie let's crank out the rest of those sidekicks.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 25, 2005)

102- Scrappy DOO (Scooby Doo)- Occasional sidekick to the Scooby gang, he was always smarter and one step ahead of his uncle Scooby


----------



## stevelabny (Aug 25, 2005)

Die Scrappy Die!!!


----------



## warlord (Aug 25, 2005)

103. Jesus: The Son of God he was totally God's sidekick.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 25, 2005)

warlord said:
			
		

> 103. Jesus: The Son of God he was totally God's sidekick.



LOL, OK, in all fairness and as bad as I want to fill this, we can't accept jesus (it would be like accepting god in the hero's category) as jesus is an historic figure (even outside of religions) and thus not fictional.  Has to be fictional.


----------



## Wolf72 (Aug 25, 2005)

103. Dynomutt, Dog Wonder ... Blue Falcon's bionic dog sidekick ...


----------



## Tauric (Aug 25, 2005)

Okay, so the numbering seems off, but here's a few more. 

(since we're not counting Jesus as 103)

104.  Wiglaf, the only one of Beowulf's men who did not flee the dragon (Seamus Heaney translation).

105.  Fallout Boy, sidekick to Radioactive Man

106.  Milhouse van Houten, sidekick to Bart Simpson (seriously, do I need to post a bio for these last two?)


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 27, 2005)

107. Adric





A brilliant mathematician from the planet Alzarius in E-Space, Adric accompanied the Doctor and Romana on many of their adventures in that parallel universe. He remained with the Doctor when the Time Lord returned to the regular universe, and was his companion for many adventures, even through the Doctor's 4th regeneration. Ultimately, he met his fate while unsuccessfully attempting to stop a cyberman ship from crashing into the Earth, an event that may have precipitated the advent of mammals rise to dominance on that planet.

(Hmm... some of the info I was looking up about Adric indicates that he was one of the most disliked companions? Odd- he's my favorite...)

108. Rose Tyler





Rose Tyler is the newest companion to the latest regeneration of the Doctor. From Earth, she has accompanied him on several adventures through space and time, and another regeneration. Singularly among all the creatures in the universe, she has managed to touch the heart of a Dalek. Time will only tell what fate has in store for this plucky young woman.

108. Captain Jack Harkness





One of the ninth Doctor's companions, Jack Harkness is also a time traveller (though not a Gallifreyan Time Lord)- a former Time Agent turned con-man. Having met the Doctor and Rose during WWII, he remained with them for several adventures, and has the distinction of being the first companion to kiss any incarnation of the Doctor on the lips! He is missing several years' worth of memories, which may or may not have anything to do with the mysterious Time Wars that took place between the Time Lords of Gallifrey and the Daleks.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 29, 2005)

110 Xander- (Buffy Universe) Buffy's powerless/magicless sidekick. 
111 Gun - (Buffy Verse) Sidekick and strongarm to Angel.  
112 Chloe- (Smallville) Smallville's high ace reporter whom knows clark's secret but sticks by him through his lies. 
113 Worf- (Star Trek Universe) Security cheif to both Sisko and PIcard, he never lost himself  while serving the Federation. 

15 more to go


----------



## merztrumpet (Aug 29, 2005)

*Romanadvoratrelundar "Romana" II*






Romana joined her fellow Time Lord, the Doctor, to track down the scattered segments of the Key To Time. After finishing their mission, Romana regenerated, apparently on a whim, and in the form of Atrios's Princess Astra! 

The new Romana was more independent and self-assured, but was still not above teasing the Doctor with her superior knowledge. After a series of adventures, including a trip to the Daleks' home planet, Skaro, the TARDIS travelled into Exo-Space, where Romana was infected by the Marsh Spiders on the planet Alzarius. 

Shortly afterwards Romana decided to stay in Exo-Space, with K9, to help the Tharils free themselves from slavery. [BBC Companion Guide]


----------



## merztrumpet (Aug 29, 2005)

*Leela*






The rebellious Leela was a member of the warrior Sevateem tribe. She had just been exiled for heresy when she met the Doctor, who closely resembled the tribe's god, Xoanon. 

Leela forced her way into the TARDIS, and quickly became a loyal ally, who was usually quite capable of looking after herself, (although the Doctor strongly disapproved of her use of poisonous Janus thorns). 

During her travels Leela struggled with concepts and technology beyond her comprehension, but was inquisitive and keen to learn. After the Sontarans' attempt to invade the Doctor's home planet, Leela decided to remain there with Commander Andred. [BBC Companion Guide]


----------



## radferth (Aug 29, 2005)

116 Race Bannon

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/6303953328.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg

Jonny Quest's dad's pilot/secret agent assigned to protect him.  Fought lots of annimated bad guys with indistinct foreign accents.  Protected Jonny and his dad from harm.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 30, 2005)

117.  Brock Samson (The Venture Bros.)

Biography:  This guy does it all.  He protects the hides of Dr. Venutre and his messed up sons.  He does this with style and a kick ace attitude.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 30, 2005)

118.  U.S. Navy Rear Admiral Albert "Al" Calavicci / The Observer (quantum leap)- Sam Becket's observor and best friend Al, who uses his master computer ziggy to aid Sam. 

119.  Grimace (Mcdonalds)- Sidekick to Ronald Mcdonald.  

120. Brack (Space Ghost) - Space Ghosts bumbling sidekick 

121 Tony (24)- Tony is Jacks's  most trusted ally and has taken a bullet and lost his job for the  agent. 

Ok we got 7 left. Lets close it out.


----------



## merztrumpet (Aug 30, 2005)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> (Hmm... some of the info I was looking up about Adric indicates that he was one of the most disliked companions? Odd- he's my favorite...)



From what I've gathered, most people who aren't fond of him are irritated by his consistant practice of whining, getting captured and then waiting for the Doctor to rescue him. He doesn't really bother me too much.


----------

